# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Πάρος [Φοίβος, Χρυσοβαλάντου, Ιωάννης Εξπρές, Παναγία Παξών]

## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θρυλικό πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία.
Γεννήθηκε ως "Φοίβος" το 1973. Το 1976 πήρε το όνομα "Χρυσοβαλάντου" για δρομολόγια από Πάτρα για Ιταλία. Το 1979  πήρε το όνομα "Πάρος" και τα σινιάλια της λαϊκής εταιρείας Πάρου-Νάξου και με αυτό το όνομα έγραψε τη μεγάλη του ιστορία. Αφού πέρασε και από την "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα", το 1992 αγοράστηκε από την "Arcadia Lines" και πήρε το όνομα "Ιωάννης Εξπρές". 
Το 1996 πέρασε στην πλοιοκτησία του Γιώργου Βεντούρη (εξαδέλφου του πλοικτήτη της "Ventouris Ferries") και πήρε το όνομα "Παναγία Παξών". Μετά από πολλές περιπέτειες στο Ιόνιο και το Βόρειο Αιγαίο κατέληξε στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, όπου παροπλίστηκε για πολλά χρόνια. Από εκεί πήρε το δρόμο που δεν έχει γυρισμό.  
Στην παρακάτω carte postale της Πάτρας διακρίνεται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ως "Χρυσοβαλάντου".

Χρυσοβαλάντου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω οτι το "Φοίβος" πρωτοταξίδεψε για τη Labout, μια εταιρεία των Σπ. Λάλη και Αφών Μπούτρου. Το 1976 περιήλθε στην Greek Tourist Co. και ταξίδεψε Πάτρα-Πρίντεζι.
Μάλιστα το 1978 το δίπλωσε το "Χρυσοβαλάντου ΙΙ" (πρώην "Πάτρα" και "Ολυμπία" του Ευθημιάδη) και μάλλον τότε ταξίδεψαν με την επωνυμία Cross Ferry Lines. 
Πάντως τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν καλά για την εταιρεία τους μιας και το "Χρυσοβαλάντου" κατασχέθηκε το 1979 από την ΕΤΒΑ και κατέληξε στην ΑΝΕ Νάξου, ενώ το "Χρυσοβαλάντου ΙΙ" περιήλθε στην Sanpiper Lines ως &#168;'Ερως&#168;.

----------


## Apostolos

Θυμάμαι μία ιστορία που ανέφερε ότι μπάταρε κατα την καθέλκυση του, είναι αλήθεια?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που είχε μπατάρει σίγουρα ήταν το "Μεγαλόχαρη" , το μετέπειται "Σκιάθος" του Νομικού. Για το λόγο αυτό πήρε το όνομα "Μεγαλόχαρη". Για το "Φοίβος" ας μας πει κάποιος πιο ειδικός.
Παρακάτω είναι μια φωτογραφία του (όχι πολύ καθαρή) από την περίοδο του παροπλισμού του στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

Το Παναγία Πάξών στα Αμπελάκια.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το οποίο "άγνωστοι" προσπάθησαν να βουλιάξουν μερικές φορές με... βόμβες! Τα έχω καταγεγραμένα σε βιντεοκασσέτες! Ελπίζω αυτοί οι... κακοί άνθρωποι να μήν θελήσουν να βάλουν βόμβα και στο Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## Ellinis

Εγω έχω σε βιντεοκασσέτα τα έκτροπα που έγιναν σε ένα από τα πρώτα του ταξίδια στην άγονη προς Αλεξανδρούπολη. Έφτασε τελικά μετά από απίστευτη καθυστέρηση και ο κόσμος έβγαινε βλαστημώντας από τον καταπέλτη. 
Αρχικά προοριζόταν να ταξιδέψει Αμφιλοχία-Παξούς αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να το κατάφερε.

Για τον πλοιοκτήτη του ακούστηκαν πολλά αλλά έχω και οικογένεια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το μόνο που θα σας πω είναι: Tι σχέση είχαν οι βομβες που βύθησαν το "Anna V", το "Italia Express" και παρολίγο και το "Παναγία Παξών"? :shock:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κυριολεκτικά, Βίος και Πολιτεία του "Παναγία Παξών".
Από τους Παξούς και την Αμφιλοχία (αν ταξίδεψε τελικά και για πόσο), στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, τη Χίο και τη Μυτιλήνη.
Εδώ, στη Χίο όπου έχει εισέλθει με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης.

Το Παναγία Παξών στη Χίο.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Είμαι στο παρα τσάκ να την πετάξω αλλα δέν έχω όρεξη για αγωγές! Πράγμα που φαίνετε κολαούζο δέν θέλει!

----------


## Ellinis

'Aστο καλύτερα Απόστολε γιατί κάποιον ανθρώπων "πιάνουν τα χέρια τους".. :mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω σε παλιότερες εποχές. Μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του John May από το βιβλίο "Greek Ferries". Το "Πάρος" στη Νάξο το 1981.

Το Πάρος στη Νάξο.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παρατήρησα ότι η πλώρη του έχει έντονα "Ιταλικά" στοιχεία! Το θυμάμαι μία μέρα στου Βασιλειάδη ώς Παναγία Παξών (πού ήταν η μηχανή μου ε?) με μικρό βολβό και πλώρη τύπου Δημητρούλα!

----------


## esperos

Απόστολε,  οι  σχεδιαστές  σπούδασαν  στην  Τεργέστη,  άρα  καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ναι... Πραγματι εχει την "αγαπημενη μου" Ιταλικη πλωρη! Y U K ! ! !

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Είμαι στο παρα τσάκ να την πετάξω αλλα δέν έχω όρεξη για αγωγές! Πράγμα που φαίνετε κολαούζο δέν θέλει!


Απο σημερα θα σε αποκαλω .....Μακη :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν είναι καθόλου καλή η εικόνα, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αναφερθεί.
Πλάνο από την υπέροχο ντοκυμαντέρ "Αγέλαστος Πέτρα" του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή για την Ελευσίνα. Το "Ιωάννης Εξπρές" με τα σινιάλα της "ARCADIA LINES", παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα, δίπλα σε κάποιο πλοίο του Καβουνίδη ( :Wink: . Στο ντοκυμαντέρ εμφανίζονται ακόμα κάποια από τα αρχοντοβάπορα της ΕΛΜΕΣ (μεταξύ αυτών και το "ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ").
Συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα.

Ιωάννης Εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να επισηναψω την πρωτη φωτογραφια. Αν γινει ειναι απο το λιμανι της Ναξου το 1973.

1973-08 (11).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά την σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ που ανέβασε ο φίλος rocinante, προσπάθησα να "εξερευνήσω" τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου.

Λοιπόν, όπως αναφέρεται σε άρθρο που βρήκα εδώ, ως ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ναυπηγήθηκε για να ταξίδεψει για τους Λάλλη-Μπούντρο μεταξύ Πρίντεζι-Ιτέα-Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Ρόδο-Λεμεσσό-Χάϊφα.
Περισσότερο κρουαζιέρα παρά τακτικό δρομολόγιο μου μοιάζει αυτό, και δεν έχω δεί να το έκανε τελικά.

----------


## a.molos

Ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ στο λιμάνι της Αμφιλοχίας. Είνα ζήτημα αν πραγματοποίησε 2-3 ταξίδια Αμφιλοχία-Πρέβεζα-Παξοί-Κέρκυρα.

panagia paxon.jpg

----------


## esperos

Αντώνη  βάλε  την  άλλη  από  δεξιά.

----------


## a.molos

Εχεις δίκιο. Είναι καλύτερη!

panagia paxon r..jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία για το οποίο δυστυχώς έχω ελάχιστο φωτογραφικό υλικό, αλλά πλήθος αναμνήσεων. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους που το αγαπήσατε η εξής λεπτομέρεια: τα διακριτικά γράμματα &#171;PAROS&#187; στην πλώρα και &#171;ΠΑΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ&#187; στην πρύμνη τα πρώτα χρόνια ήτανε λευκά πάνω στο βαθύ πορτοκαλί του βαποριού (το Πάρος ήτανε έναν τόνο πιο βαθύ πορτοκαλί από το Νάξος). Μετά από λευκά γίνανε γαλάζια, σε πλήρη εναρμόνιση με τα γράμματα-διακριτικά του Νάξος. Αφιερωμένη, επίσης, σε όλους σας η σκαναρισμένη φωτογραφία από το φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας του 1988. Εδώ εκτιμώ ότι βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας (πόλη που συνδέθηκε έναν καιρό με αυτό το σκαρί)

Πλοίο με ωραίους εσωτερικούς χώρους, χαριτωμένη διακόσμηση αλλά αρκετά δαιδαλώδη εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση και ταχύτητα σκάρτη 16ΚΝ. Το ταξείδι για Πάρο-Νάξο διαρκούσε στα ντουζένια του σκάρτες 8 ώρες...Θυμάμαι και ταξείδι με γεμάτες 9... 

Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι ένας εκ των ναυπηγών που τό σχεδίασε ήταν ο Κουϊμάνης... (σ' ευχαριστώ Ελληνίς). Το πλοίο έχει στοιχεία που προαναγγέλλουν το Νάξος, όπως τα καταπληκτικά του μάγουλα με τα έντονα γόνατα, οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες και η καμπυλάτη πρύμνη. Ευτυχώς, η πλώρη στο Νάξος ήταν από άλλο πλανήτη.

Ξέρει κανείς που αναπαύθηκε; Το θυμάμαι χρόνια παροπλισμένο στην Σαλαμίνα και γνωρίζω ότι διαλύθηκε κάπου το 2003. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πού αγαπητοί φίλοι. Ελπίζω να βρω υλικό για ένα μελλοντικό αφιέρωμα. Θα είναι πάντα στην καρδιά μου.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ...Θα ήθελα να μάθω πού αγαπητοί φίλοι...


Aυτο ειναι ευκολο! Στην Aliaga! Στο παρελθον, ο Εφοπλιστης ειχε δημοσιευσει μια φωτο του εκει, αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## uddox

Πιθανόν να θέλεις να γνωρίζεις και πράγματα που είναι άγνωστα στο ευρύ κοινό, θεωρώ οτι αν μιλήσεις με τον Δενδρινό Μιχάλη, είναι πράκτορας στην Νάξο, κάτι θα έχει να σου πεί και για τα 2.

Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι στην Νάξο, για τέτοια κουβέντα

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε finnpartner σ' ευχαριστώ για την χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Θυμάμαι το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο του εφοπλιστή· κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ζητήσω το τεύχος αυτό από το αρχείο. 

Φίλε uddox δε μένω στη Νάξο αν και με καταγωγή από εκεί. Αν ο Μιχάλης ο Δενδρινός ξέρει κάτι και για τα 2 τα βαπόρια με χαρά να τον γνωρίσω τον άνθρωπο. Τώρα το Πάσχα θα κατέβω για μία εβδομάδα. Τό ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άλλους Αξώτες καραβολάτρες. Θα χαρώ πολύ να βρεθούμε για ένα καφέ και να πούμε τα δικά μας όλοι μαζύ.

Ελπίζω το Νάξος να μην έχει διαλυθεί. Θα δώσω και την ψυχή μου για να το φέρουμε στην Ελλάδα...Μακάρι Θεέ μου να ζει...

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ φίλε Νάξος, ήμουν και εγώ ένας fan του πλοίου αυτού, γιατί σαν Made in Greece, είχε πετυχημένες γραμμές πολύ καλύτερες από αυτές του ΝΑΞΟΣ, και ας μην άρεσε η πλώρη του στον φίλο μας Finnpartner. Σου αφιερώνω δύο φώτο του πλοίου μιας και δήλωσες ότι δεν κατέχεις σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Έσπερε σ' ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Θα διαφωνήσω μόνο σε αυτό που ειπες για το ποιο είχε τις καλλίτερες καμπύλες... Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση! Προσπάθεια για να σε μεταπείσω προσεχώς σε κατοπινό εκτεταμένο αφιέρωμα στο Νάξος! Αν βρω καλό υλικό, θα γίνει ανάλογο αφιέρωμα και στο Πάρος. Θυμάσαι πότε τραβήχτηκαν οι φωτογραφίες;

----------


## uddox

Θεωρώ, ότι ο Κος Δενδρινός όλο και κάτι θα ξέρει, διότι υπήρξε α/ξ στο Ναξος ,
η και στα 2. Αλλως τε, στην παραλία είναι, ρίξε του λίγο δόλωμα.
Είναι ο ναυτ πράκτωρ του Αγούδημου.

Καλό Πάσχα

----------


## esperos

Νάξος,  οι  φώτο  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  1979 ή  1980.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αγαπητέ  φίλε  Νάξος,  ήμουν  και  εγώ  ένας   fan  του  πλοίου  αυτού,  γιατί  σαν  Made in  Greece,  είχε   πετυχημένες  γραμμές  πολύ  καλύτερες  από  αυτές  του  ΝΑΞΟΣ,  και  ας  μην  άρεσε  η  πλώρη  του  στον  φίλο  μας  Finnpartner. Σου  αφιερώνω  δύο  φώτο  του  πλοίου  μιας  και  δήλωσες  ότι  δεν  κατέχεις  σχετικό  φωτογραφικό  υλικό. 
> 
> PAROS Lemonadika.jpg
> 
> PAROS Piraeus.jpg



Sorry που βγαινω εκτος, αλλα η μπλε πλωρη στη δευτερη φωτο (στα δεξια) ειναι του Αφροδιτη ex Leinster? Δεν θυμαμαι αλλο μπλε εκεινη την εποχη!

----------


## esperos

Σωστός  Ιάλυσσε.

----------


## Νάξος

Το ένα φέρνει το άλλο Ιάλυσσε! 

Όταν βγήκαν οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες ήμουνα μικράκι, το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι σε κάποιο από τα πρώτα ταξείδια του Πάρος με το πορτοκαλί του φόρεμα  ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί... Ευτυχώς που το έμπειρο μάτι του Έσπερου είναι ξάγρυπνο!

Η παράκληση για αποστολή υλικού σχετικού με αυτό το βαπόρι  παραμένει παιδιά ως έχει... Δηλαδή θερμή.

----------


## Haddock

Νάξος,

Καταρχήν, όλες οι φωτογραφίες και οι αφηγήσεις ξυπνούν όμορφες μνήμες και μη. Να είστε καλά. Θα ήταν παρήγορο να έπιανε τα 16 μιλάκια αλλά δύσκολα το θυμάμαι να πιάνει τέτοια ταχύτητα. Εδώ, το Νάξος πήγαινε με 16 και ζόρικα έπιανε τις 6 ώρες για Πάρο. Αλίμονο, δεν είχα GPS, αλλά είχα χτυπήσει κάτι 9ωρα για Πάρο με αυτό το βαπόρι, πως να το ξεχάσω. :mrgreen: 

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ένα απόγευμα Παρασκευής φύγαμε από Πειραιά, θα ήταν 1981 ή το 1982 και πρέπει να είχε βγάλει βλάβη εν πλω οπότε καταλαβαίνεις κρουαζιέρα που κάναμε μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην Πάρο (ξημερώματα Σαββάτου πια). Τα απογευματινά δρομολόγια της Παρασκευής ήταν συνήθως τα ποιο πετυχημένα και εξυπηρέτησε τους θαρραλέους επισκέπτες των Σαββατοκύριακων στην Πάρο.

Όμορφο πλοίο εξωτερικά, πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του σχεδιαστικά, όπως και το Νάξος. Καλά το θυμάσαι εσωτερικά, αφού κι εγώ θυμάμαι τους πολυάριθμους αλλουέδες του. Φυσικά την παράσταση έκλεψε το Νάξος για διαφορετικούς λόγους...  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Η απόσταση Πειραιάς-Πάρος από φανάρι σε φανάρι είναι 95 μίλια, κατ' άλλους 94. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ένα βαπόρι από τα Λεμονάδικα (σημείο που αράζανε συνήθως και τα δύο) θέλει ένα γεμάτο δεκάλεπτο για να αμολάρει κάβους, να βιράρει άγκυρες, να μανουβράρει και να πάει συντηρητικά μέχρι τα φανάρια στον Προλιμένα τότε σίγουρα θέλει άλλο ένα δεκάλεπτο όταν προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Πάρου (ας πούμε πιο έξω από την Σπίθα) για να κόψει, να μανουβράρει, να ρίξει κάβους και άγκυρα και να κολώσει. Την καθαρή απόσταση αυτή, από τον Προλιμένα ίσαμε με τη μπούκα της Πάρου, το Νάξος την έκανε κατά κανόνα σε 5 ώρες και 35 λεπτά. Το Πάρος-Νάξος (16 ν.μ. απόσταση), από την Σπίθα ίσαμε το κόκκινο στη Νάξο το έκανε στα 55 λεπτά. Συνήθως στη Νάξο έφτανε 3μμ όταν δεν είχε καθυστέρηση. Θυμάμαι και ταξείδια που φτάναμε στη Νάξο 4μμ (γιατί περιμέναμε μπόλικο στην Πάρο), θυμάμαι όμως και φορές που πιάναμε Πάρο 1:30. Γενικά η ταχύτητά του έπαιζε εκτός απροόπτου μεταξύ 17 και 17,5 ΚΝ. Υπήρξαν και φορές που το μπάνιζα να φτάνει στην Χώρα, 3 παρά 10... Σ' ένα ταξείδι που έκανα από Πειραιά απ' ευθείας για Νάξο (108 ν.μ.) το 1991 μας πήρε 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά συνολικά.

Το Πάρος, όταν δεν είχε βλάβη στις μηχανές του, έκανε το Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος σε σκάρτες 8 ώρες με προβλεπόμενη καθυστέρηση στην Πάρο. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά το ταξείδι με αυτό όταν το είχα πάρει Μεγάλη Παρασκευή του 1988 (αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 8πμ για Πάρο-Νάξο). Όπως επίσης θυμάμαι πολύ καλά σε ταξείδι το καλοκαίρι του 1989 να θέλει 65 λεπτά για τα 16 μίλια από Νάξο για Πάρο. 

Θυμάμαι και 9ωρο ταξείδι με το Πάρος αρχές 80, από Νάξο για Πειραιά...Φύγαμε 2μμ από Νάξο και φτάσαμε 11μμ... Οι μηχανές αδίκησαν πολύ αυτό το βαπόρι. Ήτανε ζημιάρες και στα ντουζένια τους χτυπούσαν 15,5 ΚΝ.

Μήπως υπάρχει επιπλέον κάποια φωτογραφιούλα αυτού του θρυλικού βαποριού;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στα τελευταια του, σαν Παναγια Παξων, το θυμαμαι μια φορα που ειχε ερθει στην Πατμο. Και φυσικα, μου ειχε προξενησει ενδιαφερον, τι εκανε ενα πλοιο που εγραφε στο πλάι Ventouris NW Ionian Lines απο τη μια, αλλα κατα κυριο λογο, ποιο πλοιο ηταν αυτο!

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Ναξος στην Καλαματα εφτασε αν δεν κανω λαθος την ημερα του μεγαλου σεισμου θα ξεκινουσε απο εκει καποια γραμμη αλλα τελικα εμεινε εκει για 6 μηνες σαν πλωτο ξενοδοχειο για τους σεισμοπληκτους.

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστός! Έγραψε ιστορία το Πάρος στην Καλαμάτα και στο Αιγαίο. Έμεινε για πολύ καιρό στην πόλη και βοήθησε πολύ την κατάσταση εκεί. Τότε το πλοίο ανήκε στην κρατική Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα ΑΕ κι ένας λόγος για την αποτυχία της εταιρείας-πέρα από την κακή διαχείριση του στόλου που διέθετε τότε η εταιρεία του Δημοσίου- ήταν το γεγονός ότι παρείχε κοινωνική προσφορά, όπως έγινε στην περίπτωση της Καλαμάτας, όπως έγινε γενικά στο να στηρίζονται τα μικρά νησιά της άγονης γραμμής από τα καράβια της.

Φαντάζεστε εφοπλιστή να διαθέτει βαπόρι του αφιλοκερδώς για τέτοιο σκοπό έστω και για μία εβδομάδα (πλωτό ξενοδοχείο ή νοσοκομείο); Εδώ βυθίζονται τα καράβια τους (βλέπε Sea Diamond) και δεν δίνουν πεντάρα για την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος... Για τους ανθρώπους θα καίγονταν; Και για να μην γενικεύω, αυτό ισχύει δυστυχώς για τους περισσότερους εφοπλιστές.

----------


## parianos

τοτε στην εποχη ARKADIA LINES...

----------


## nautikos

Για να το δουμε και στα πρωτα του βηματα σαν *Φοιβος*.

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι στα ίδια χρώματα που είχε και σε αυτήν εδώ. Τότε ήταν υπό ιδιοκτησία κάποιου Λάλλη και είχε ένα κάπως στρογγυλό κίτρινο σινιάλο που από τις φωτο δεν έχω καταφέρει να προσδιορίσω.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε ναυτικέ, η φωτογραφία του Πάρος που έπιασες στο δίκτυο είναι λαγός. Τί λαγός, σωστός λαγούδαρος. Είναι η μόνη φωτογραφία που δείχνει καθαρά τις 2 σωστικές βάρκες στο άνω πρυμνιαίο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου που μαζύ με τις άλλες 4 ήταν συνολικά 6. Αργότερα, όταν το βαπόρι φόρεσε τα πορτοκαλί αυτές οι δύο βάρκες έφυγαν. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο λιμάνι είναι δεμένο το βαπόρι; Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι λιμάνι κάπου στα Επτάνησα, ίσως Κεφαλλονιά...

----------


## nikolas200

ειναι το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι που πήγαινε παροναξία την δεκαετία 80. Δεν εχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ αλλά το θυμάμαι. Είχε και το αδερφάκι του το Ναξος

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστά τα λες με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι το Νάξος ήταν μάλλον ξαδελφάκι του και όχι αδελφάκι του Πάρος Νικόλα! Το γεγονός ότι και τα 2 σχεδιάστηκαν από τους ίδιους ναυπηγούς δικαιολογεί πολλά κοινά μεταξύ τους στοιχεία αλλά πέρα από αυτά πρόκειται για δύο πλοία με σαφώς διαφορετική ταυτότητα. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε.

----------


## nikolas200

Ευχαριστώ. Δεν το ήξερα. Ημουν πιτσιρικάς και ήταν και τα 2 πορτοκαλί οπότε νόμιζα οτι ήταν τα ιδια

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του 1988 στα Λεμονάδικα.

paros.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Ελληνίς και σ' ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράζεσαι μαζύ μας. Το Πάρος είναι ένα από τα πλέον αγαπημένα μου πλοία αλλά δυστυχώς το φωτογραφικό μου αρχείο γι' αυτό δυσανάλογα φτωχό. Ποιό βαπόρι είναι δίπλα στο Πάρος; Απ' ό,τι βλέπω έχει 2 φουγάρα...

----------


## Ellinis

Xωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, πρέπει να ανήκουν στο αδικοχαμένο Ιόνιον.

----------


## Haddock

Ελληνίς κάτι σου διέφυγε. Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος Νάξος μυρίστηκε το πορτοκαλί θήραμα! Για κοιτάξτε καλύτερα. Το Ιόνιο είναι δίπλα στο Πάρος, και παραδίπλα είναι ο πορτοκαλής θρύλος. Μέσα από τα πρυμνιά ρέλια του Πάρος διακρίνονται οι τσιμινιέρες και το πρυμνιό άρμπουρο της Ναξάρας μας!

Ελληνίς εδώ το μαρτυρεί η άλλη όμορφη φωτογραφία σου! Πρέπει να είναι την ίδια μέρα από άλλη οπτιγή γωνία.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα γάτε το μυρίστηκες. Έβλεπα κι εγώ ένα πλοίο σαν το Ιόνιο με φουγάρα του Νάξος κι έλεγα κάτι δεν κολλάει... Αν σου πω όμως ότι άλλο πράγμα πλην των φουγάρων μου έβαλε ψύλλους στ' αυτιά για το Νάξος δεν θα το πιστέψεις... Το άρμπουρο φίλε. Η λύση του μυστήριου δόθηκε από το μήνυμά σου. Η αναλυτική απάντηση παρατίθεται με αναδημοσίευση της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας. Σημαδεμένο στο κέντρο είναι το άρμπουρο του Νάξος και στα άκρα οι κεραίες από τα πρυμνιά άνω υπόστεγα του Ιόνιον. Υποψιάζομαι ότι πίσω από το Ιόνιο «κρύβεται» το δίδυμο Κουϊμάνη-Σιμόπολου... Αν είναι έτσι, τότε στην άλλη φωτογραφία του φίλτατου Ελληνίς, αυτήν που έκοψε το έμπειρο μάτι του πάρος•καγιάκ- θα έχουμε 3 βαπόρια στην σειρά από τους ίδιους σχεδιαστές.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα κανω μια ασχετη ερωτηση? Ο καταπελτης στο πλάι, ανοιγε ποτε?

----------


## Ellinis

Έχετε δίκιο, οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ίδια ημέρα. Έτυχε τότε να είναι στα λεμονάδικα τέσσερα ελληνικά σκαριά δίπλα-δίπλα: Σαντορίνη, Πάρος, Ιόνιον, Νάξος.
Και στο βάθος μπροστά από το Πάρος είναι το Αγ.Γαλήνη.

----------


## Leo

Ναί άνοιγε σε ορισένες περιπτώσεις, τα έχω δεί και πλαγιοδετημένα στην Σύρο με τον πλαϊνό ανοικτό. Κυρίως σε απαγορευτικα όμως που μαζευόταν πολλά και δένανε όπου είχε θέση. Δεν ήταν λειτουργικοί και χρησιμοποιούνταν σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις.Το πλοίο με μεγάλη χρήση πλαϊνού κατπέλτη ήταν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## Νάξος

Οι καταπέλτες του Πάρος άνοιγαν συχνά-πυκνά αν και τις περισσότερες φορές ίσα-ίσα για να μπεί λίγος αέρας από την χαραμάδα. Σε περιπτώσεις που υπήρχαν και φορτηγά στο γκαράζ, τα οποία για να γεμίσουν με αέρα τα φρένα τους γκάζωναν με αποτέλεσμα να παθιάσουν κυριολεκτικά όλοι όσοι περίμεναν να αποβιβαστούν και ήταν μέσα στο γκαράζ (επιβάτες και οδηγοί ΙΧ), ο καταπέλτης βοηθούσε πολύ στον εξαερισμό. Ειδικά στο Πάρος, όπου η επιβίβαση/αποβίβαση των επιβατών γινότανε αποκλειστικά μέσω του γκαράζ, οι καταπέλτες ανοίγαν -έστω και για λίγο- συχνά. Σπάνια τους χρησιμοποιούσαν για φορτοεκφόρτωση, αλλά σε πλαγιοδετήσεις ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμοι.

----------


## Haddock

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι πίσω από το Ιόνιο «κρύβεται» το δίδυμο Κουϊμάνη-Σιμόπολου... Αν είναι έτσι, τότε στην άλλη φωτογραφία του φίλτατου Ελληνίς, αυτήν που έκοψε το έμπειρο μάτι του πάρος•καγιάκ- θα έχουμε 3 βαπόρια στην σειρά από τους ίδιους σχεδιαστές.


Παρατηρώντας τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές των τριών σκαριών (Πάρος, Νάξος, Ιόνιον) νομίζω ότι το Ιόνιον σχεδιαστικά πλησιάζει το Έλλη και το Κεφαλληνία. Έτσι, υποθέτω ότι ναυπηγός του Ιόνιον ήταν ο Χρ. Μεσσήνης.

----------


## vinman

*........κατασχεμένο...*

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε vinman 1000 ευχαριστούμε για τίς φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες. Μήπως γνωρίζεις σε ποιο λιμάνι είναι το βαπόρι; Μήπως θυμάσαι ποια χρονιά τραβήχτηκαν; Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι κάπου στην Δυτική Ελλάδα μέσα δεκαετίας 90.

Με λυπεί το γεγονός ότι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια (για την ακρίβεια το πρώτο μετά το ένα) έφυγε άδοξα τόσο νωρίς καθώς και το γεγονός ότι τα τελευταία του χρόνια τα πέρασε σε πλήρη απαξίωση. 

Στην 2η φωτογραφία φαίνονται τα έντονα ζυγωματικά του (το γόνατο στο μάγουλα της πλώρης) και το σκεπαστό πλαϊνό μπαλκόνι. Μαζύ με την καμπυλάτη πρύμνη του και τον καθρέφτη της πλώρας αποτελούσαν τα αγαπημένα μου εξωτερικά σημεία του βάπορα. Οι απαλές του καμπύλες δια χειρός Σιμόπουλου και το πορτοκαλί κοστούμι του θα μας μείνουνε αξέχαστες. Α ρε Πάρος...

Μεγάλη φωτιά άναψες vinman. Μεγάλους καημούς. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman είναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.
Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και σου ζητάμε να συνεχίσεις.
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές πρέπει να είναι από την Αμφιλοχία.
Το πλοίο προσπάθησε να κάνει ένα δρομολόγια από την Ηγουμενίτσα για Πρέβεζα, Παξούς και Κέρκυρα, αλλά η προσπάθεια απέτυχε. Αυτά όλα γύρω στα 1995.
Μετά το πλοίο έκανε μια προσπάθεια να κάνει την γραμμή από την Αλεξανδρούπολη για Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο, αλλά και πάλι απέτυχε.
Στην επόμενη σελίδα του θέματος υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη Χίο, όπου λίγο πριν είχε εισέλθει λαβωμένο με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού.

----------


## vinman

Η φωτογραφία είναι στην Αμφιλοχία....Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 1997 με 1998....Πήγαινα Παξούς για μία δουλειά και με έκπληξη το πέτυχα εκεί αραγμένο,και βέβαια δεν έχασα την ευκαιρία!!!

----------


## Leo

Είσαι φοβερός! Έχεις ακόμη την τρέλα να μην χάνεις ευκαιρίες??

----------


## vinman

> Είσαι φοβερός! Έχεις ακόμη την τρέλα να μην χάνεις ευκαιρίες??


Φυσικά και την έχω....
Φωτογραφική καινούρια δεν έχω(έρχεται όμως η ώρα της)...αλλά αν είδες ακόμα και με το κινητό (βλέπε Κνωσσός Παλάς,Κρίτι 1) δεν χάνω την ευκαιρία να τραβήξω μερικές ’’αναμνηστικές’’!!!!
Αυτή η τρέλα και αυτό το πάθος δεν σβήνει όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν!!!

----------


## grangelo

Πολυ σπανιες φωτογραφιες και για το πλοιο αλλα και για τα σινιαλα του που προσωπικα τα βλεπω πρωτη φορα ! Ευχαριστουμε vinman

----------


## Νάξος

Vinman μας έχεις βάλει στην πρίζα!

----------


## vinman

> Που σπανιες φωτογραφιες και για το πλοιο αλλα και για τα σινιαλα του που προσωπικα τα βλεπω πρωτη φορα ! Ευχαριστουμε vinman


Η ευχαρίστηση είναι όλη δική μου που μπορώ και μοιράζομαι φωτογραφίες απο το αρχείο μου με όλους εσάς!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από την Αμφιλοχία ας πάμε στη Χίο.
Το "Παναγία Παξών" έχει εισέλθει μόλις προ ολίγου με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Είναι Αύγουστος του 1996.
Το πλοίο προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να κάνει το επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο από την Αλεξανδρούπολη προς τη Λήμνο, τη Μυτιλήνη, τη Χίο.
Τα μηχανικά προβλήματα του πλοίου δεν του επέτρεψαν να συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια αυτά.
Είμασταν εκείνη την ώρα στη Χίο και βλέπω ξαφνικά το "Πάρος" να μπαίνει μέσα στο λιμάνι. Η στιγμή ήταν απίστευτη. Ήταν σαν να έβλεπα έναν παλιό αγαπημένο φίλο που είχα χάσει για καιρό.
Η συνέχεια, όμως, για το πλοίο δεν ήταν καλή. Ακολούθησε μακρύς παροπλισμός στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, μία ανεπιτυχής απόπειρα να το βυθίσουν στη Σαλαμίνα και κατόπιν το διαλυτήριο.
Ένα μεγάλο κρίμα.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους και βέβαια στο νinman και τον Αντώνη Μώλο που μαζί με όλους τους καλούς φίλους έχουν βαλθεί να ξορκίσουν για τα καλά τη λήθη.
Μια μικρή μόνο παράκληση προς τους φίλους να κοιτάξουν και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες όπου θα βρούν και άλλες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στην Αμφιλοχία από τον Αντώνη Μώλο. 
Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι η Αμφιλοχία προηγείται της Χίου. Ας μας πουν οι φίλοι μας Έσπερος και Αντώνης Μώλος σχετικά. 

Στη Χίο το 1996 ....

Παναγία Παξών.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Σαφως  και προηγήθηκε της Χίου η Αμφιλοχία, εξ΄ου και η ονομασία ΝORTH WEST IONIAN , αλλά το επιχείρημα  απέτυχε παταγωδώς παρόλες τις ανακοινώσεις και τις εξαγγελίες για νέα σύνδεση και πύλη της Ελλάδος κλπ,κλπ... Το πλοίο πραγματοποίησε 2-5 προβληματικα απο άποψη προσεγγίσεων (Πρέβεζα, Παξοί Κέρκυρα) και χρόνων ταξιδια με πολύ μικρή κίνηση τόσο επιβατών όσο και οχημάτων. Ανάλογη αποτυχία γνώρισε και το καταμαράν ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ της Ρεθυμνιακής που έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο πριν το Παναγία Παξών. 
 Το πλοίο, πριν φύγει για το Αιγαίο,  παρέμεινε πάνω απο ένα χρόνο στην Αμφιλοχία ύστερα απο διακαστικές αγωγές.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από την Αμφιλοχία, λοιπόν, στη γραμμή της Αλεξανδρούπολης.
Και εκεί, όμως, το αποτέλεσμα δεν στέφθηκε από επιτυχία.
Κάπου έξω από τη Χίο πρέπει να τελείωσε άδοξα η καριέρα του θρυλικού "Πάρος".
Ένα μεγάλο κρίμα.
Υπάρχουν ακόμα μια-δυο φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την ημέρα στη Χίο. Θα τις ανεβάσουμε για λόγους ιστορικούς.
Για να θυμόμαστε .........

----------


## Νάξος

Επιστρέφω με κάποιες ερωτήσεις για τους έμπειρους συνοδοιπόρους του φόρουμ σχετικά με το αγαπημένο αυτό βαπόρι.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το πλοίο οδηγήθηκε για διάλυση το 2002-2003. Απ' ό,τι έχω υπόψη ο Εφοπλιστής είχε αφιέρωμα στο Πάρος σε κάποιο του τεύχος στις αρχές του 2003. Θυμάται κανείς πότε ακριβώς διαλύθηκε το πλοίο; Επίσης, τί έγινε μεταξύ του παροπλισμού του και της διάλυσής του; Δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κανείς να το αγοράσει; Δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα παληό πλοίο. Είχε πολύ ωραία σαλόνια και ανέσεις. Μόνο οι μηχανές του ήταν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Αναφέρει ο φίλος Roi κάποια προσπάθεια βύθισής του... Μα είναι δυνατό; Παιδιά όσοι έχετε δυνατή μνήμη και γνώση των γεγονότων σας παρακαλώ βοήθεια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καταρχήν, καλωσόρισες φίλε. Μας έλλειψες πραγματικά.
Το αγαπημένο μας "Πάρος" πρέπει να οδηγήθηκε για διάλυση το 2002.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μεσολάβησαν περίπου 6 χρόνια παροπλισμού από το τέλος των δρομολογίων του στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο μέχρι το τελευταίο του ταξίδι για την Αλιάγα της Τουρκίας.
Στα 6 αυτά χρόνια σίγουρα μεσολάβησαν πολλά, τα οποία όμως δεν μπορούν να γραφτούν. Το έχουν εύστοχα επισημάνει οι φίλοι μας στην αρχή του θέματος.
Υπήρξε μια ατυχής απόπειρα βύθισής του στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.
Και σίγουρα η απόπειρα αυτή δεν ήταν η μοναδική για την ευρύτερη οικογένεια των πλοιοκτητών του.
Δυστυχώς, η μοίρα ενός πλοίου καθορίζεται από την τύχη. 
Και λέγοντας τύχη εννοούμε ποιος θα είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης του.
Και για να μην αδικήσουμε τον τελευταίο του πλοιοκτήτη, να θυμίσουμε ότι το πλοίο έπαθε πολλά στα χέρια του προηγούμενου πλοικτήτη του, ως "Ιώάννης Εξπρές".
Φανταστείτε ότι εάν τα πράγματα είχαν εξελιχτεί διαφορετικά, σήμερα το πλοίο μπορεί και να έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια στη θέση του "Παναγία Τήνου" που έχει διακόψει τα δρομολόγιά του από τις 30 Ιουνίου.
Η ζωή, βέβαια, δεν προχωρά με τα "εάν", αλλά από την άλλη θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο.

Είχαμε πάει κάποιες φορές και το βλέπαμε από ψηλά εκεί στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Και καμιά φορά σου ερχόταν στο μυαλό το τραγούδι του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι και του Νίκου Γκάτσου "Ο εφιάλτης της Περσεφόνης".

Σε όλους τους φίλους που αγάπησαν το πλοίο, οι οποίοι σίγουρα είναι πάρα πολλοί.

Ο εφιάλτης της Περσεφόνης.jpg

----------


## Haddock

'Ενα πλοίο που όπως έχουμε πει, είχε καταταλαιπωρηθεί μηχανολογικά και το γεγονός της κακής συντήρησης από τις αλλαγές πλοιοκτησίας δεν βοήθησε στην αργή εγκατάλειψη. Γενικά, το βαπόρι, εκτός επί Ναξιακής, δεν στέριωσε πουθενά και κινούνταν μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας επί πολλά χρόνια. Τουλάχιστον, υπάρχουν οι ταξιδευτές του, να το τιμούν με τις φωτογραφίες και τα βιώματα τους.

*Ιστορίες* από την *προηγούμενη* δεκαετία. Σάββατο 2 Νοέμβρη 1996, λίγο πριν πέσουν οι τίτλοι του τέλους για το ιστορικό &#171;Πάρος&#187;.

----------


## Νάξος

Αντώνη και Νικόλα τα λόγια για να σας ευχαριστήσω... είναι φτώχεια. Φωτογραφίες και σύνδεσμοι που ανεβάσατε ρίξανε άπλετο φως στην σκοτεινή περίοδο ενός από τα πιο λαμπερά πλοία που είδαμε στο Αιγαίο. Α ρε Πάρος... Να βλέπαμε φωτογραφίες με το πορτοκαλί σου κοστουμάκι τότε που ήσουν στα ντουζένια σου. 

Αντουάν δεν έλειψα. Σιώπησα για να ανέβω &#171;διμύτριος&#187;! 

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νάξος μας έλλειψες.
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους για τη σημερινή μεγάλη γιορτή.
Πάμε τώρα πάλι στο "Πάρος". 
Λίγο πριν από τους τίτλους του τέλους.
Το "Παναγία Παξών" στη Χίο τον Αύγουστο του 1996.
Έχει πέσει η νύχτα και το πλοίο είναι πλαγιοδετημένο.
Είναι η μέρα που μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Χίου με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού μετά από μία ακόμα μηχανική βλάβη.
Δεν ξέρω αν ξαναταξίδεψε ποτέ μετά από εκείνη την ημέρα.
Πιθανόν να μην ξαναταξίδεψε και αυτή να είναι η μέρα όπου έπεσαν οριστικά οι τίτλοι του τέλους.
Ακόμα και να μην είναι αυτή η ημέρα του τέλους, ήταν σίγουρα πολύ κοντά.

Το "Παναγία Παξών" λίγο πριν σβήσουν τα φώτα της σκηνής στη Χίο του '96. Η φωτογραφία, φυσικά, δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή, μιας και είναι βγαλμένη με "Β" (ανοικτός ο φακός) με τη μηχανή ακουμπισμένη πάνω στην κουπαστή του "Μυτιλήνη".

Τίτλοι τέλους.jpg

Μετά αρχίζει ο εξάχρονος παροπλισμός. 'Οταν πηγαίναμε με το καραβάκι στη Σαλαμίνα το χαιρετούσαμε πάντα. Πρώτα το βλέπαμε αριστερά, μετά από λίγο βλέπαμε το φουγάρο του "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ" και μετά φτάναμε στο Καματερό. Κάποιες φορές πηγαίναμε και το βλέπαμε από μακριά στα Αμπελάκια. Έμοιαζε με τον ηθοποιό που έπαιξε κάποτε μεγάλους ρόλους στο θέατρο και στο τέλος το μόνο που του απέμεινε ήταν να θυμάται τα περασμένα μεγαλεία ...........

Στη Σαλαμίνα ΙΙ.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

----------


## vinman

*Ψάχνοντας στο αρχείο μου βρήκα το διαφημιστικό φυλάδιο της ventouris n.w.ionian island που διαφήμιζε τα δρομολόγια του Παναγία Παξών...*
*Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Roi Baudoin και Leo...*

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, αν δε θεωρείται αυτό το φυλλάδιο συλλεκτικό τότε ποιο θεωρείται? Φοβερός, μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> *Ψάχνοντας στο αρχείο μου βρήκα το διαφημιστικό φυλάδιο της ventouris n.w.ionian island που διαφήμιζε τα δρομολόγια του Παναγία Παξών...*
> *Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Roi Baudoin και Leo...*


Από 'οτι μπορώ να διακρίνω στο συγκεκριμένο φυλλάδιο έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ ανθρώπινο χέρι.....πρέπει να έιναι η φωτό επί εποχές Arcadia Lines.....απλά κάποιος έχει επέμβει στα συνιάλα και στο όνομα του πλοίου.....

----------


## Νάξος

Εκτός αν το βαπόρι ήταν προσωρινά λευκό, χωρίς σινιάλα, και η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε τότε... Αλλά απ' ό,τι πσυλλιάζομαι φίλε μου η φωτογραφία είναι μάλλον από την εποχή της αρκούδια λάϊνζ. Κύττα τη βαθειά μπλε ρίγα κάτω από τα σινιάλα-μαϊμού στο φυλλάδιο: είναι η μία από τις δύο ρίγες, κατά μήκος του πετσώματος, που &#171;υπογράμμιζαν&#187; τα σινιάλα της arcadia (η άλλη ήταν πιο ανοιχτή, γαλάζια). Το μπαλαμούτι στην φωτογραφία δηλώνει ότι πειράχτηκε από ανθρώπινο χέρι και μάλιστα άγαρμπο και τριχωτό. Η ματζιριά στο περιήλιό της! (αυτή χρεώνεται στον τότε αφεντικάνο και όχι στον καπσερό τον γραφίστα. Τί να σου κάνει κι ο γραφίστας; Εκτελεί τας εντολάς). 

Φίλε Γιώργο με έβαλες στη μπρίζα και σύντομα θα ποστάρω κάτι ανάλογο στο θέμα του Νταλιάνα/Μιλένα! Εκεί ο αθεόφοβος ο πλοικτήτης τράβηξε αεροφωτογραφία του ενός από τα δύο (του Μιλένα αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και επειδή το άλλο είναι το διδυμάκι του, έβαλε τον γραφίστα να κάνει μπαλαμούτι μέσω photoshop στο Μιλένα για να βγει Νταλιάνα!

Στο θέμα μας όμως. Αυτό το βαπόρι, το Πάρος, είχε τύχη άστα να πάνε. Πήγε όμορφο και νέο όπως ΔΕΝ έπρεπε: σαν το σκυλί στο αμπέλι. Και όσο για τους ιδιοκτήτες του δεν στάθηκε ένας ευλογημένος στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Εδώ ένας από αυτούς πήγε να το φουντάρει δις. Το χαλάλισαν οι τζάτζαλοι...

Χαίρομαι που ο βάπορας προσέλκυσε το ενδιαφέρον πολλών φίλων και μάλιστα σε μία περίοδο χαλαρότητας. Φίλε vinman κατέχεις ρουκέτα στην φαρέτρα σου! Να 'σαι καλά κι εσύ Γιώργαρε.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Συντοπίτη Νάξος.....έτσι είναι....ο βάπορας στο φυλλάδιο είναι επί επόχες Μουλόπουλα.....ο Βεντούρης απλά ήταν τσίπης να του βγάλει φωτό με τα δικά του συνιάλα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol:.....όσο για το καράβι....δυστηχώς δεν είχα την τύχη ποτέ να ταξιδέψω για το νησί με αυτό....εν αντιθέση με το "αδελφάκι" του το Νάξος και τον Ποσειδώνα........μακάρι να μην πήγαινε έτσι όπως πήγε.....να'σαι καλά κι εσύ ;-)

----------


## vinman

Αλλη μία φωτογραφία του Πάρος.
Την έχω κόψει απο μία διαφήμιση σε κάποιο περιοδικό (δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του...ήταν ένα αφιέρωμα για την Πάρο και μέσα σε διάφορες φωτογραφίες του νησιού είχε και αυτήν...)πρίν απο σχεδόν 20 χρόνια...
Χαρισμένη σε όλους εσάς....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15074

----------


## Νάξος

Μετά τις αναμνήσεις που κουβαλώ μέσα μου για το δεύτερο αγαπημένο βαπόρι, αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι ό,τι πιο όμορφο έχω δει για το Πάρος. Μανώλη σε υπερευχαριστώ. 

Σήμερα με διέλυσες με ό,τι ανέβασες. Στείλε μου pm να σου δώσω ό,τι έχω για το Νάξος μέσω ημαίηλ ή ταχυδρομείο. Δυστυχώς για το Πάρος έχω μία μόνο φωτογραφία που την έχεις κι εσύ υποθέτω, αυτήν του φυλλαδίου (του δεύτερου).  Το αυτό ισχύει και για όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

Α ρε Πάρος... σαν το σκυλί στ' αμπέλι πήγες... Σ' αυτήν την φωτογραφία ήσουν στις καλές σου μέρες, τότε που σε προσέχανε. Με τα πορτοκαλιά σου ρουχαλάκια και την ανάγλυφη χρυσή Νάξο με γαλάζιο φόντο στα φουγάρα σου.

Παρακαλώ όσους έχουν υλικό και αναμνήσεις από το Πάρος να το καταθέσουν! Το βαπόρι αυτό αισθητικά ήταν 10 χρόνια μπροστά από την εποχή του.

----------


## Haddock

Για να θυμηθούμε παλιές καλές εποχές των golden 80s στον Αθηνιό. Μετά τα γιουρούσια στη Σαντορίνη, δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει αυτή η εικόνα που μιλάει από μόνη της για τα πλοία των ονείρων μας... 

Σαντορίνη, Πάρος, Γεώργιος Εξπρές, Κίμωλος



Copyright: Αρχείο Εφοπλιστή

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα είσαι τελικά ο Ζιοβάνι του φόρουμ. Και μάλιστα με γκολ από την σέντρα. Πότε πρόλαβες, πότε όπλισες πότε έριξες την κανονιά, ένας Θεός ξέρει.  Στην φανταστική αυτή φωτογραφία φιλοξενούνται 4 βαπόρια από 2 διαφορετικές σχολές, την ελληνική και την αγγλοσαξωνική. Οι Άγγλοι υπερτερούσαν μακράν σε μηχανές δεδομένου ότι το Σαντορίνη απ' ό,τι γνωρίζω δεν πήγαινε παραπάνω από 18 μιλάκια. Οι Έλληνες πιστεύω σε φινέτσα, σε νεανικότητα, σε άνεση.

Την παράσταση κλέβει εκείνο το πορτοκαλί στη μέση όμως. Είναι το μικρότερο αλλά είναι το ομορφότερο. Κι αν δεν είναι, γιατί πολλοί φίλοι έχουν τις δικιές τους προτιμήσεις, είναι αυτό που κλέβει την παράσταση. Γιατί είναι το πορτοκάλι στην τούρτα που θέλεις να φας ή πρώτο, ή τελευταίο.

----------


## Haddock

Η ομάδα πετάει όταν μοιραζόμαστε εικόνες και βιώματα από τα ταξίδια μας. Ποιος ο λόγος να τα κρατάμε στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκτιμούν αυτό το υλικό. Βλέποντας, εικόνες από περασμένες δεκαετίες, ζεσταίνουμε τις Deutz, βιράρουμε, και τσιτάρουμε τα γκάζια των αναμνήσεων σε πελάγη μακρινά...

Συμφορουμίτες, το ταξίδι στον χρόνο δεν θα μπορούσε να απουσιάζει από την χώρα της Πάρου, Παρκιά κατά τους Παριανούς. 

Σωτήριο έτος 1987. Το Μόντε Κάρλο των Κυκλάδων, όπως λέει ο Νάξος, φιλοξενεί τους παλιόφιλους της Ακτοπλοΐας. Το &#171;Γεώργιος Εξπρές&#187; έχει πρυμνοδετήσει στον γαρμπή και στο κεφάλι έχουμε το &#171;Σαντορίνη&#187; των Καρρά-Ποντικού και το &#171;Πάρος&#187; της Ναξιακής.

Κοντοπατριώτη Ντίνο, αφού άνοιξε η όρεξη με τον μεζέ στον Αθηνιό, είναι ώρα να ντερλικώσουμε με το κυρίως πιάτο...



Ευγενική προσφορά του φίλου W.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Νικο πυροβολεις και εσυ αδιακριτως (οπως και καποιοι αλλοι εξαιρετικοι συνταξιδευτες).Χρυσοι μου ανθρωποι απο τη μια με κανετε να χαιρομαι,να ενθουσιαζομαι και να απολαμβανω τις στιγμες απο την αλλη με κανετε να λειπαμε που δεν γεννηθηκα 20 πιο πριν μονο και μονο για να ζησω αυτες τις υπεροχες εικονες.Βεβαια για εσας ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερη η απογοητευση,εχοντας ζησει το τοτε να το συγκρινετε με το τωρα...Οταν λεω συγκριση δεν εννοω μονο σε βαπορια αλλα και σε ολη τη διαθεση του τοτε ταξιδιου,την ποσοτητα των καραβιων και τις περισσοτερες ελευθεριες των ταξιδιων του τοτε.Εχουμε δει απο τον Πολυκα ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφιες του Ιθακη στην Τηνο,φανταζεστε αντι για το Ιθακη να ηταν καποιο (οποιο) βαπορι εκεινης της εποχης;Δηλαδη φωτογραφιες με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες να μπαινει στην Παροικια με ολο το δρομο και με καιρο...Νικο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα έχουμε χάσει το τόπι με 'σένα και τις πσαργιές σου και με τα καλούδια του βίνμαν και του roi. Το Πάρος στην Πάρο... Εκτιμώ ότι η φωτογραφία του φίλου W είναι του 1985, ίσως και πιο κατοπινή. Μπορείς να μας διαφωτίσεις; Όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αλλά υπάρχει μία λεπτομέρεια που δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε. Αρχικά, θα ήθελα να επικεντρώσω το ενδιαφέρον σε δύο πράγματα: το πρώτο είναι ότι παρά την δυσπραγία της ως εταιρεία (η κακή διαχείριση των πλοίων της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ ήταν ο προπομπός της ιδιωτικοποίησής τους σε γνωστά τζάκια αργότερα), η Ε.Α. δεν έχασε το κοινωνικό της πρόσωπο και σεβάστηκε τους μύθους που απέκτησε. Δεν είναι μόνο τα χρώματα στο Πάρος που δεν άλλαξαν, ήταν και τα ανάγλυφα της Νάξου στα φουγάρα που μείνανε στην θέση τους ακέραια. Αν η φωτογραφία είναι του 86 αποδεικνύεται αυτός ο σεβασμός της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ απέναντι στους προηγούμενους κατόχους.

Παρατηρήστε κι ένα άλλο πράγμα, ιδιαίτερα οι φίλοι από την Πάρο. Η θέση &#171;φιλέτο&#187; για παρκάρισμα είναι καπαρωμένη από το Γεώργιος. Είναι η θέση στο λιμάνι της Πάρου (γαρμπής αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που σου επιτρέπει μ' ένα βίρα τσι κάβοι να αγαντάρεις και να φύγεις μπαμ μπαμ από το λιμάνι. Η θέση του Πάρος ήταν η χειρότερη. Μόνο από τις μανούβρες και την αριστερή στροφή που έπρεπε να κάνει το βαπόρι όταν ήταν εκεί καθυστερούσε 3 λεπτά χαλαρά μες το νερό (κυριολεκτικά). Τυχαίο; Δεν θυμάμαι Νάξος και Πάρος να αράζαν στον γαρμπή, ούτε και σε μπουνάτσα.

Εδώ Νικόλα θέλω τα φώτα σου γιατί σαν μόνιμος κάτοικος της μεγαλύτερης μετά τον Πειραιά πίστας (αν και με λιγότερο &#171;λαό&#187; πιστεύω ότι έδινε μεγαλύτερες συγκινήσεις από τον Περαία) έχεις καλλίτερη άποπση. Όσες φορές πάντως πιάναμε Πάρο, οι καλές οι θέσεις ήταν κατειλημμένες από τα βεντουρόπλοια.

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο,

Η φωτογραφία είναι το καλοκαίρι του 1987. Τα ανάγλυφα πραγματικά ήταν ένα κομψοτέχνημα πάνω στις τσιμινιέρες. Γνωρίζουμε ποιος ήταν εμπνευστής αυτών των ανάγλυφων? Η ιστορία με τη Ναξιακή και την Ε.Α. είναι ένα θέμα που σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση...

Η θέση του γαρμπή ήταν προνομιακή, μόνο όταν είχε μπουνάτσες. Η συγκεκριμένη θέση ήταν πολύ εκτεθειμένη στους καιρούς και με το παραμικρό αερίδι ζόριζε τα πληρώματα. Επίσης, λόγω των χαμηλών βυθισμάτων σε μικρή απόσταση από τη θέση πρυμνοδέτησης, τα ρεμέτζα ήταν ποιο ριψοκίνδυνα.

Οι καπεταναίοι προτιμούσαν τις θέσεις 2 & 3 στο κεφάλι γιατί μπορούσαν να φουντάρουν περισσότερα κλειδιά, να αγαντάρουν γρηγορότερα, και να κρατηθούν καλύτερα στον καιρό. Ο Καπτά Νίκος Νομικός ήταν ίσως ο μοναδικός πλοίαρχος που είχε ρεμετζάρει το &#171;Ναξάκι&#187; στην Ανατολική, εκεί που πλαγιοδετούσε παλιότερα το &#171;Μιαούλης&#187;.

Τα πληρώματα και οι καπεταναίοι ήταν ήρωες που κατάφερναν 3 πλοία να ρεμετζάρουν ταυτόχρονα, να φορτώνουν, και να εκφορτώνουν στο τότε μικρό λιμάνι. Cojones Grandes

----------


## vinman

> Aυτο ειναι ευκολο! Στην Aliaga! Στο παρελθον, ο Εφοπλιστης ειχε δημοσιευσει μια φωτο του εκει, αν δεν κανω λαθος.


 
....το άδοξο τέλος ενός ένδοξου βαποριού.....
14 Αυγούστου 2002...Φωτογραφία του Τούρκου δημοσιογράφου και ιστορικού πλοίων Selim San....
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή - Ιανουάριος '03)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15917

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Vinman μας έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι με αυτπη την Φωτό  :Sad:

----------


## Haddock

Πέρα από το λυπηρό θέαμα, να εστιάσω την προσοχή σε άλλο θέμα. Παρατηρήστε τα βρεχάμενα του πλοίου. Το τι έχει πιάσει η γάστρα δεν περιγράφεται... Η λαμαρίνα μόνο περμανάντ δεν έχει κάνει. Ανάγλυφη είχε γίνει...

----------


## Νάξος

Μερακλήδικα αφεντικά του Πάρος να είστε καλά που το σεβαστήκατε το βαπόρι...

----------


## vinman

Όπως θέλουμε να το θυμόμαστε!!
Αφιερωμένη στους Paroskayak,Νάξος,Άρη,Leo,Polykas,
scoufgian,Rocinante,Roi Baudoin,Trakman,Captain Nionios,
Nikos,Tsentzos,marsant,dimitris,mastrovasilis,oriο  n v,
και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17998


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Όπως θέλουμε να το θυμόμαστε!!
> Αφιερωμένη στους Paroskayak,Νάξος,¶ρη,Leo,Polykas,
> scoufgian,Rocinante,Roi Baudoin,Trakman,Captain Nionios,
> Nikos,Tsentzos,marsant,dimitris,mastrovasilis,oriο  n v,
> και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17998
> 
> ...


Vinman σε ευχαριστώ πόλύ,να σαι καλά!Ανεξάντλητο και πολύτιμο το αρχείο σου!

----------


## Νάξος

Πανέμορφο. Ζηλεύω τους επιβάτες που βρίσκονται στην κόντρα γέφυρα και τον λοστρόμο που είναι έτοιμος να ρίξει την άγκυρα... Α ρε Πάρος... Μάνο σ' ευχαριστούμε για το μεράκι σου να φτιάξεις αυτό το αρχείο και για τον κόπο σου να το σαρώνεις για να το μοιραστείς μαζύ μας. Μας χάρισες μία από τις πιο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Πάρος. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Haddock

Αλλο ενα ιστορικο ντοκούμεντο δια χειρός Μάνου. Το Πάρος φωτογραφημένο κατά τον κατάπλου του, στον όρμο της Παροικιάς. Το φανάρι που διακρίνεται στην πλώρη του πλοίου είναι η Σπίθα.

----------


## vinman

Ας το δούμε και μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας μαζί με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19579

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Μάνο τί μού θύμισες... Θυμάμαι τη μέρα που είχε φέρει ο μπάρμπας μου μετά από ένα από τα πολλά ταξείδια του εκείνη τη μπροσούρα στο σπίτι, γνωρίζοντας την αρρώστεια μου για τα πορτοκαλί πλοία. Α ρε θείε, καλή σου ώρα.  Από τότε άρχισα να μαζεύω μπροσούρες με πλοία. Μάλιστα, τις έκοβα για να κάνω "τράπουλα" τα βαπόρια και να παίζω με τα φιλαράκια της γειτονιάς και να περνάμε την ώρα μας καραβολατρικά. 

(Ήτανε η εποχή που βγαίνανε τράπουλες με πλοία, αεροπλάνα, τραίνα, αυτοκίνητα και άλλα πολλά θέματα, τράπουλες που γουστάραμε ασύστολα όλη η πιτσιρικαρία-μαρίδα. Θυμάμαι μία πολύ καλή, μινιόν σε μέγεθος, γερμανική που είχε αρκετά πλοία. Θυμάμαι ακόμα πολλά από εκείνα. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το "Patricia", το  αδελφάκι των Κνωσσός και Φαιστός... Όταν δεν είχαμε τράπουλα για την κατάλληλη θεματολογία έπρεπε να την επινοήσουμε!)

Το συγκεκριμένο φυλλάδιο δείχνει την τσαπατσουλιά των ανθρώπων που διοικούσαν την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα και αποδεικνύει ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι μάλλον ο κανόνας ακατάλληλοι άνθρωποι να πιάνουνε &#171;τα πόστα&#187; και τις &#171;θέσεις&#187;. Πρώτα απ' όλα, για να κάνεις ελκυστικότερο το βαπόρι που διαφημίζεις πρέπει να βάλεις και την ανάλογη φωτογραφία. Η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι άσχημη, αλλά τραβήχτηκε στο πόδι. Όσο για τα αγγλικά... δείτε το σχετικό θέμα με τις γκάφες των φυλλαδίων.

----------


## Νάξος

Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να φωνάξουν κάποιον καλλιτέχνη σαν τον Roi, τον Έσπερο και τον a.molos να τους κάνει μία ωραία φωτογράφηση; 

Δείτε εδώ δείγματα γραφής:
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...7&postcount=25
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...8&postcount=76
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...2&postcount=88
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...1&postcount=10
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...17&postcount=7


Μήπως ξέρει κανείς συνοδοιπόρος σε ποιο λιμάνι είναι δεμένο το Πάρος στην φωτογραφία του φυλλαδίου που ανέβασε ο Μάνος;

----------


## Appia_1978

Φωτογραφίες από την μπροσούρα της Cross Ferry Line του 1978! 
Ship Kopie.jpg 
Photo_1 Kopie.jpg 
Photo_2 Kopie.jpg 
Deck Kopie.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Appia, είσαι μαϊτζέβελος! Εύγε για τον κόπο σου. Μπορείτε να *δείτε* ολόκληρη τη μπροσούρα της Cross Ferry Line εν έτει 1978 που ανέβασε ο φίλος Appia.

Στο πλάνο φαίνεται ότι το ΠΑΡΟΣ είχε σχεδιαστεί για τη γραμμή Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας. Οι δαιδαλώδεις αλουέδες ήταν αποτέλεσμα των πολλών κρεβατιών και της ανάλογης σχεδιαστικής φιλοσοφίας του πλοίου. Πάντα, το θυμάμαι ως στενάχωρο και κλειστοφοβικό, σε σύγκριση με το ομόσταυλο ΝΑΞΟΣ με τα ευρύχωρα σαλόνια του. 

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν είχε υποστεί μετασκευή μετά την αγορά του από τη Ναξιακή;;; Ξύλωσαν μερικές καμπίνες ή το δρομολόγησαν όπως ήταν εκ της ναυπήγησής του;;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Appia 1978*, τι άλλο να πούμε;
Μοναδικό και νοσταλγικό.
Φίlε *vinman*, συνεχίζεις απτόητος και ανεξάντλητος.
Φίλε *Νάξος,* οι αποκαλύψεις συνεχίζονται.
Φίλε *paroskayak,* μοιάζεις με μαέστρο που διεύθύνει μαεστρικά ένα σπουδαίο μουσικό σύνολο.
Ευχαριστούμε όλους σας πάρα πολύ. 
Σχετικά με τη φωτογραφία του φυλλαδίου με το "Πάρος", έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας.
Είναι γνωστό ότι ο σεισμός της Καλαμάτας του 1986 συνέβηκε κατά τη στιγμή των εγκαινίων της γραμμής Καλαμάτας-Κρήτης στο "Πάρος".
Το πλοίο αυτό παρέμεινε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας προσφέροντας τις υπηρεσίες του σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο.

----------


## Νάξος

Ο φίλος Αππία σε ανύποπτο χρόνο βαράει κανονιές που μας ρίχνουν τάβλα για εβδομάδες. Και 'κει που πάμε να ηρεμήσουμε, πάλι με νέες κανονιές έρχεται να προκαλέσει νέα καρδιακά και εγκεφαλικά.

Φίλε Αππία έχεις ανεβάσει ασύλληπτα ντοκουμέντα. Το ανέβασμα των φυλλαδίων του Πάρος και του Νάξος εκτός από ένα νοσταλγικό ταξείδι στο χτες ήταν ό,τι καλλίτερο για να πέσει φως σε γωνιές των πλοίων που ήταν για καιρό κσεχασμένες. Σε ευχαριστούμε.

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση του κάπταιν Χάντοκ-Ζιοβάνι έχω την εντύπωση, χωρίς να είμαι και 1000&#37; σίγουρος, ότι η ΑΝΕ Νάξου δεν άλλακσε και πολλά στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση του πλοίου. Βλέποντας το φυλλάδιο του φίλου Αππία θυμήθηκα την διάταξη των εσωτερικών χώρων του Πάρος. Οι αλλαγές επί Ναξιακής ήταν μάλλον ανεπαίσθητες. Το ξήλωμα των 2 πρυμναίων σωσίβιων λέμβων ήταν μία από αυτές (το προτιμούσα με 6 βάρκες προσωπικά και όχι με 4) καθώς και η πρόσβαση στην κόντρα γέφυρα (μπήκε περιμετρικό ρελάκι και σκαλίτσα).

Είναι αλήθεια ότι το Πάρος ήταν πιο καμπινάτο βαπόρι από το Νάξος, για την ακρίβεια είχε πολλά κρεββάτια σε σχέση με το μέγεθός του και για την πρώτη και για την τρίτη θέση, ενώ είχε μερικές καμπίνες στην κυριολεξία χλιδάτες οι οποίες είχαν κοντινή πρόσβαση σε ένα φανταστικό μπαλκονάκι της πλώρης.
Για τον λόγο αυτό ήταν πολύ πετυχημένη η δρομολόγησή του από Πειραιά για Νάξο στο κλασικό δρομολόγιο των 22:00. Η μετριότατη ταχύτητα για τα δεδομένα της εποχής του (15-16 κόμβοι) περνούσε κάπως απαρατήρητη όταν το πλοίο ταξίδευε νύχτα. Με &#171;ατού&#187; του το κσενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό και την ευγένεια του πληρώματος (θυμάμαι πάντα τη μάνα μου να το αναφέρει) τα κατάφερε καλλίτερα σε επίπεδα ισολογισμών από το Νάξος (από κάποιες χρονιές και μετά τουλάχιστον) παρά το γεγονός ότι το αδικούσε η σύγκριση με το τελευταίο.

----------


## a.molos

Στην ράδα της Ελευσίνας σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣμε τα σινιάλα της ARKADIA.

ioannis express elefsina.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νάξο! 
Το μόνο που μου απομένει είναι η υπόσχεση, ότι θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου, ώστε και μελλοντικά να μπορέσω να προσφέρω κάτι το αξιόλογο στο καταπληκτικό αυτό φόρουμ!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Και κατι λυπητερο απο τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ*

----------


## sea_serenade

Το είχα δεί κ εγώ, πολύ κρίμα  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Φώτο από διαφημιστική μπροσούρα του Πάρος, ως Παναγία Παξών, όταν δρομολογήθηκε με την προσωρινό επωνυμία VENTOURIS N.W. IONIAN LINES, στην Aμφιλοχία. Τα σινιάλα είναι από retouch, αλλά το είχα δει 2-3 φορές στο λιμάνι εκεί, όπου παρέμεινε κάποιο διάστημα και παροπλισμένο αν θυμάμαι καλά.

IMG_0008.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Φώτο από διαφημιστική μπροσούρα του Πάρος, ως Παναγία Παξών, όταν δρομολογήθηκε με την προσωρινό επωνυμία VENTOURIS N.W. IONIAN LINES, στην Aμφιλοχία. Τα σινιάλα είναι από retouch, αλλά το είχα δει 2-3 φορές στο λιμάνι εκεί, όπου παρέμεινε κάποιο διάστημα και παροπλισμένο αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> IMG_0008.jpg


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=71  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Vinman, δεν την είχα προσέξει, sorry  :Very Happy:  Από το ίδιο φυλλάδιο είναι. Στην αμφιλοχία νομιζω το ειχα βρει.

----------


## vinman

> Vinman, δεν την είχα προσέξει, sorry  Από το ίδιο φυλλάδιο είναι. Στην αμφιλοχία νομιζω το ειχα βρει.


Μόνο εκεί κυκλοφόρησε το φυλλάδιο,και για πολύ λίγο.. :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Το Πάρος στον Πειραιά. Μάιος 1989. Η φωτογραφία είναι από βίντεο που είχα πάρει γι'αυτο και η κακή ποιότητα

1_paros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Fivos κατακαινουργιο με τα <σελοφαν> ακομη στο περαμα δεξια του το καινουργιο οινουσες και παραδιπλα το φοινιξ μετεπειτα melody.Φωτο του φωτορεπορτερ εποχης Χ. Βαλακη απο slide 6x6

net (266).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Το μόνο που του λείπει για να ξεκινήσει είναι να μπουν και τα σινιάλα του Λάλλη στα φουγάρα του.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Fivos κατακαινουργιο με τα <σελοφαν> ακομη στο περαμα δεξια του το καινουργιο οινουσες και παραδιπλα το φοινιξ μετεπειτα melody.Φωτο του φωτορεπορτερ εποχης Χ. Βαλακη απο slide 6x6
> 
> net (266).jpg


Η υπέροχη φωτο του Ben Bruce είναι όντως ντοκουμέντο. Το πλοίο αυτό, ως "Φοίβος", ήταν ιδιοκτησία της εταιρείας ΛΑΜΠΟΥΤ, από τα αρχικά των μετόχων της, δηλ. Λάλης και Αφοι Μπούτρου. Ο Σπυρίδων ή Σπυροδημήτριος Λάλης (1892-1987) ήταν επιχειρηματίας από την Κεφαλλονιά. Αυτός και τα αδέλφια του ήρθαν πάμπτωχοι στην Αθήνα γύρω στα 1920, και σιγά-σιγά κατάφεραν να φτιάξουν μια τεράστια περιουσία. Αρχικά ασχολήθηκαν με τις οικοδομές, σε μια εποχή που η Αθήνα κτιζόταν από άκρη σε άκρη, και η σχετική δραστηριότητα ήταν πολλά υποσχόμενη. Έτσι, η τεχνική τους εταιρεία άρχισε να κτίζει τη μία πολυκατοικία πίσω από την άλλη, οπότε και γιγαντώθηκε ειδικά τη δεκαετία του 1960. Τότε ήταν που ο Σ. Λάλης, που απεδείχθη εργατικότατος, ευφάνταστος και με πλούσιο επιχειρηματικό πνεύμα, αποφάσισε να διευρύνει τις δραστηριότητές του (και ήταν ήδη τότε 75 ετών !) και να επεκταθεί και στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας, με τη σύσταση σχετικής εταιρείας. Η αρχή έγινε με φορτηγό πλοίο, το_Gerasimos__L__._ (ένας αδελφός του Σπύρου λεγόταν Γεράσιμος), αλλά η τύχη του δεν ήταν καλή. Βούλιαξε το 1968 κάπου στα βόρεια (ίσως ανοικτά της Νορβηγίας ή στη θάλασσα του Μπάρεντς, με πολλή μεγάλη επιφύλαξη). Δεν ξέρω εάν υπήρξαν και άλλα πλοία, όμως το 1973 η ανωτέρω εταιρεία προέβη στην παραγγελία του «Φοίβος». Αυτή ήταν και η μοναδική απόπειρα της εταιρείας να μπει στα χωράφια της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, η οποία δεν ευδοκίμησε. Κάτι το τεράστιο για την εποχή ποσό που πήραν ως δάνειο από την Εμπορική Τράπεζα (50.000.000 δρχ) για τη χρηματοδότηση του «Φοίβος» (το οποίο, φυσικότατα, υποθηκεύθηκε υπέρ της δανείστριας Τράπεζας), κάτι οι διαμάχες μεταξύ των εταίρων, και, σίγουρα, ο πόλεμος που θα δέχθηκαν από το ναυτιλιακό κατεστημένο, ήταν παράγοντες που οδήγησαν την εταιρεία ΛΑΜΠΟΥΤ στον μαρασμό (γύρω στα 1974-1975). Οι συνεταίροι άρχισαν τις δικαστικές διαμάχες. Το «Φοίβος» βγήκε στον πλειστηριασμό από την τράπεζα, άλλαξε χέρια, και ακολούθησε τη μετέπειτα γνωστή του πορεία («Χρυσοβαλάντου», «Πάρος» κλπ). Ο δε Σπύρος Λάλης, που ήδη είχε φθάσει ογδόντα ετών, περιορίσθηκε, στις οικοδομές, που όμως είχαν πλέον φθίνει, και στη προεδρία εταιρείας που είχε τη διαχείριση και εκμετάλλευση κινηματοθεάτρων. Πρόκειται για το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο που περικλείεται από τους δρόμους Αγ. Μελετίου-Πατησίων- Κεφαλληνίας-Γ’Σεπτεμβρίου και στο οποίο βρίσκεται η Στοά Λάλη (που ενώνει την Κεφαλληνίας και την Αγ. Μελετίου). Εκεί είναι τα θέατρα Broadwayκαι Κ. Δανδουλάκη, και μέχρι πριν από μερικά χρόνια, λειτουργούσε και ο κινηματογράφος Broadway. Και αυτή η εταιρεία είναι, πλέον, στα τελευταία της....
Δυστυχώς, ο Σ. Λάλης δεν φρόντισε για τη διευθέτηση της τεράστιας περιουσίας που είχε, με αποτέλεσμα μετά το θάνατό του να ξεκινήσει ένας αγώνας μεταξύ των κληρονόμων, που ακόμα, δηλ. 22 χρόνια μετά, δεν έχει τελειώσει! 
Αυτά, για όλα τα μέλη του Naftilia…  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα καπετάν αντρέα, ευχαριστούμε!
Μήπως γνωρίζεις ποιά ήταν τα σινιάλα της Λαμπούτ; Στις φωτο που εχω δει δεν έχω καταφέρει να ξεχωρίσω κάτι παραπάνω απο ένα κίτρινο κύκλο με κάποιο απροσδιοριστο σχημα μέσα του.

----------


## Haddock

Ben, old time classic, η φώτο του πλοίου στα γεννοφάσκια του. Το νήμα είχε κάπως ησυχάσει  :Smile: 

Ξαφνικά, από την άπνοια στα... αστραπόβροντα!

Μπράβο καπετάν Αντρέα, το κείμενο είναι κατατοπιστικό για μια άγνωστη πτυχή της ιστορίας του πλοίου. ¶ρα, πριν από τη γέννηση του βαποριού, η τύχη της ΛΑΜΠΟΥΤ με τη ναυτιλία δεν ήταν με το μέρος της. Η οποία τύχη μπορεί να φάνηκε γενναιόδωρη με τις οικοδομές, ωστόσο, δεν ακολούθησε το πλοίο που δεν κατάφερε να στεριώσει... (εκτός επι ΑΝΕΝ) ;-)

----------


## Rocinante

Πριν απο κανα χρονο ειχα ανεβασει ΑΥΤΗ την φωτογραφια μη γνωριζοντας τοτε ποιο ηταν το πλοιο. Μολις χτες ο φωτογραφος (Ο οποιος συνεχιζει να με καταπλησει με τις αναμνησεις του αλλα με το σταγονομετρο...) μου ανεφερε οτι η φωτογραφια αυτη τραβηχτηκε διοτι ηταν η πρωτη αφιξη του Φοιβου στο λιμανι της Ναξου οπου πολλοι ειχαν τρεξει στο Λιμανι για να δουν το τεραστιο πλοιο!!! ενω αλλοι ειχαν βγει στις ταρατσες για να το θαυμασουν. Το θεωρησε τοτε σημαντικο γεγονος και απλως πατησε το κουμπι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο ειναι ρεπορταζ κανονικο!Με λεπτομεριες!

----------


## Haddock

> Μετά την σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ που ανέβασε ο φίλος rocinante, προσπάθησα να "εξερευνήσω" τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου.Λοιπόν, όπως αναφέρεται σε άρθρο που βρήκα εδώ, ως ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ναυπηγήθηκε για να ταξίδεψει για τους Λάλλη-Μπούντρο μεταξύ Πρίντεζι-Ιτέα-Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Ρόδο-Λεμεσσό-Χάϊφα.


Επειδή, δεν φαίνεται να έχει αναφερθεί και ξαναβλέποντας τη σπάνια φωτογραφία του Ροσινάντη, τελικά, το πλοίο είχε ταξιδέψει Παροναξία με το σινιάλο της ΛΑΜΠΟΥΤ;;; Διότι, στο παραπάνω ποστ ο Ellinis αναφέρεται στην κρουαζιέρα της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και όχι για την Παροναξία.

----------


## dimitris

Ψαχνοντας σχετικα με την Aliaga στο google βρηκα αυτην εδω τη φωτογραφια που εχει ανεβασει και παλιοτερα ο Μανος (vinman) σκαναρισμενη απο το γνωστο περιοδικο αλλα αφου την βρηκα σε καλυτερη αναλυση ειπα να την ανεβασω...
Aliaga1.jpg

πηγη

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτό κι αν πήγε άκλαφτο… Και πολύ πριν την ώρα του και σαν το σκυλί στο αμπέλι. Ωστόσο και ο θάνατος είναι κομμάτι της ιστορίας. Και τα μνημόσυνα γίνονται γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο: για να θυμόμαστε. Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου.

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή τα κομμένα σίδερα και οι λαμαρίνες της παραπάνω εικόνας με εξοργίζουν, ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε σελίδα στην ιστορία του ταλαίπωρου πλοίου. Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Hans που *ξέθαψε* μια από τις ωραιότερες *φωτογραφίες* του Πάρος εν πλω τον Απρίλιο του 1983, για τους αχόρταγους καραβολάτρες της Παροναξιάς και όχι μόνο.   :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Επειδή τα κομμένα σίδερα και οι λαμαρίνες της παραπάνω εικόνας με εξοργίζουν, ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε σελίδα στην ιστορία του ταλαίπωρου πλοίου. Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Hans που *ξέθαψε* μια από τις ωραιότερες *φωτογραφίες* του Πάρος εν πλω τον Απρίλιο του 1983, για τους αχόρταγους καραβολάτρες της Παροναξιάς και όχι μόνο.


Που ειναι φωτογραφημενο το πλοιο? Πειραιας δεν ειναι νομιζω...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Που ειναι φωτογραφημενο το πλοιο? Πειραιας δεν ειναι νομιζω...


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην Πάρο πρέπει να είναι......

----------


## Νάξος

Ας θυμηθούμε το βαπόρι στα πρώτα του βήματα. Στο λιμάνι του Brindisi μέσα δεκαετίας του '70.

Πάρος.jpg
Πηγή: flickr

----------


## .voyager

Ωραία η φώτο του πλοίου με την παρέα να περιμένει να ταξιδέψει λογικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το ιστορικό Canberra της P&O στον ορίζοντα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Πάρος*, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1986 στον καταστρεπτικό σεισμό στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας.

O233.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι λεμε τωρα!!!Εδω τα υπερντοκουμεντα! Καλα TSS APOLLON παλι μας κανεις να σου υποβαλουμε τα σεβη μας

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Απόλλωνα υποβάλλω κι εγώ τα σέβη μου. Το Πάρος δέθηκε με την πόλη της Καλαμάτας εκείνη την περίοδο, μετά τον καταστρεπτικό σεισμό του 1986, καθώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο/ξενοδοχείο για τους κατοίκους της λαβωμένης από τον εγκέλαδο πόλης. Αυτή η φωτογραφία φέρνει στο φως μία ξεχασμένη πτυχή της ιστορίας του αγαπημένου βαποριού. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι κάτοικοι της Καλαμάτας που το χρειάστηκαν τότε ότι θα το έχουν για πάντα στην καρδιά τους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε Απόλλωνα υποβάλλω κι εγώ τα σέβη μου. Το Πάρος δέθηκε με την πόλη της Καλαμάτας εκείνη την περίοδο, μετά τον καταστρεπτικό σεισμό του 1986, καθώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο/ξενοδοχείο για τους κατοίκους της λαβωμένης από τον εγκέλαδο πόλης. Αυτή η φωτογραφία φέρνει στο φως μία ξεχασμένη πτυχή της ιστορίας του αγαπημένου βαποριού. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι κάτοικοι της Καλαμάτας που το χρειάστηκαν τότε ότι θα το έχουν για πάντα στην καρδιά τους.


Συμφωνω , νομιζω οτι το αξιζει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA PAXON τα δρομολογια του 1996


negative (491).jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> PANAGIA PAXON τα δρομολογια του 1996


Επιτελους! Μετα απο τοσα χρονια, εμαθα τι εκανε στην Πατμο οταν το ειχα δει μια (1) φορα. Τhanks BenBruce! Τα δρομολογια αυτα για ποσο ισχυσαν? Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## a.molos

Δεν ΄πρόλαβαν να κάνουν ολόκληρη σεζόν ! Πολλά τα προβλήματα της εταιρείας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Δεν ΄πρόλαβαν να κάνουν ολόκληρη σεζόν ! Πολλά τα προβλήματα της εταιρείας.


A, τοσο καλα!! Ομως, το ονομα της εταιριας (Ventouris N W Ionian Lines), δεν εχει σχεση με τα νησια που δρομολογηθηκε (Β. Αιγαιο-Δωδεκανησα). Μηπως ειχαν κατα νου κατι αλλο, και τελικα αλλιως τους βγηκε (εστω και για λιγο)?

----------


## a.molos

Η εταιρεία συστάθηκε με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ τα Ιόνια νησιά μέσω μιας γραμμής που συνέλαβε νούς ανθρώπου εξαιρετικής επιχειρηματικής ευφυίας. Σύνδεση της Αμφιλοχίας ( απο το ακρο του Αμβρακικού) μέσω Πρεβέζης, Παξών (εξ ού και το όνομα) και Ηγουμενίτσας πρός Κέρκυρα και πιθανή προέκταση πρός Ιταλία. Τα δρομολόγια που εκτελέσθηκαν δεν ξεπέρασαν τα δάκτυλα του ενός ποδιού ( γιατί για κλωτσιές ήταν ). Κατόπιν δοκιμάσθηκε η Ανατολική πλευρά της Ελλάδος και δεν θα ήταν άσχημα το N.West να γίνει Ν.East.

----------


## Νάξος

Χίλια ευχαριστώ στο Μπεν για το καταπληκτικό του ντοκουμέντο!  Αντώνη είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις στην φαρέτρα σου  φωτογραφίες του πλοίου δεδομένου ότι από 'σένα έχουμε δει μερικές από τις καλλίτερές του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολλα τα προβληματα και του ηδη προβληματικου πλοιου.Βλαβες καθηστερησεις κτλ.Θυμαμαι τοτε ειχαμε χασει τα ιχνη της μητερασ μου στο αιγαιο δεν ξεραμε που ειναι, χασιμο μεγαλο. Αλλα προσωπικα και τι δεν θα εδινα για ενα ταξιδακι αγονο μαζι του τοτε!

----------


## Νάξος

Κώστα, το Πάρος ήταν ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και ο λόγος δεν ήταν επειδή είχε μια κάποια συγγένεια με το Νάξος. Το πλοίο αυτό το θυμάμαι για τις άνετες καμπίνες του και για τα ωραία σαλόνια του. Η εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση των χώρων του ήταν αναμφίβολα δαιδαλώδης, αλλά τα ταξείδια -πλην ενός- που έχω κάνει με αυτό το βαπόρι τα θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία γιατί θα μου μείνουν αξέχαστα η γενικότερη άνεση, οι πλαϊνές περατζάδες του, η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη, η καλή παρέα που είχα τότε (μπαρμπάδες συνήθως) και το ευγενέστατο πλήρωμα (καμία σχέση με εκείνο του Νάξος δυστυχώς). Θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία εκείνο το φανταστικό σαλόνι μπροστά στην πλώρη, το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης. Θυμάμαι με πικρία τις μηχανές αυτού του πλοίου να το αδικούν κατάφωρα είτε χαλνώντας κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, είτε προσδίδοντάς του ταχύτητα που στην καλλίτερη δεν ξεπερνούσε τους 16 κόμβους. Αν το βαπόρι αυτό είχε προσεχτεί θα είχε άλλη τύχη. Αναμφίβολα τη μεγάλη του ιστορία την έγραψε ως βαπόρι της ΑΝΕ Νάξου και μετέπειτα ως μέλος του στόλου της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ, για όσο χρόνο δηλαδή είχε τα πορτοκαλί κοστούμια. Επιμένω όμως ότι το βαπόρι θα μπορούσε να είχε άλλη τύχη με άλλους ιδιοκτήτες. Λ.χ. θα μπορούσε σήμερα να είναι υπέροχο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο Αιγαίο, ή ακόμα το απόλυτο πλοίο για ενδοκυκλαδικά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι φιλε NAXOS και γω θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα αμιγως ελληνικης σχεδιασης σκαρια!Ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου και ενα πλοιο ειναι αγαπημενο ασχετα απο την κατασταση η αλλα πραγματα.Εγω δεν ειχα τηντυχη ποτε να περπατησω  ντεκ του ,ειχα ομως την τυχη να περπατησω νοερα πανω του απο τα σχεδια του, που μου ειχε δωσει ενας φιλος μου ναυπηγος πριν καμια 20 ετια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Επιτελους! Μετα απο τοσα χρονια, εμαθα τι εκανε στην Πατμο οταν το ειχα δει μια (1) φορα. Τhanks BenBruce! Τα δρομολογια αυτα για ποσο ισχυσαν? Ξερει κανεις?


Το θυμαμαι κι εγω εκεινη τη φορα,νυχτα ηταν αν δεν κανω λαθος και μαλιστα λογω προσκρουσης κατα τη διαρκεια των χειρισμων πρυμνοδετησης εμεινε λιγο παραπανω στο νησι να ελεγχθει για πιθανο ρηγμα κτλ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Panagia paxon εκει που ηταν παροπλισμενο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.


negative (492).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Panagia paxon εκει που ηταν παροπλισμενο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.
> 
> 
> negative (492).jpg


 Πολυ καλο ντοκουμεντο BEN BRUCE!

----------


## Κωνσταντινος Παππας

Τα ονοματα με σειρα ηταν : ΦΟΙΒΟΣ , ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ , ΠΑΡΟΣ , ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ , ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ

----------


## Νάξος

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε στην παρέα μας! Μπεν, να' σαι καλά φίλε. Παντού και πάντα παρόντας.

----------


## gtogias

Αναφορά στην εφημερίδα Μακεδονία τον Αύγουστο του 1973 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκης) για την έναρξη δρομολογίων του Φοίβος. Το πλοίο ανήκε στην σειρά των 10 πλοίων που με την στήριξη της πολιτείας (μιλάμε για την δικτατορία) θα άλλαζε τον χάρτη της ακτοπλοϊας:

1973 08 11 Μακεδονία.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ωραίος ο gtogias....απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο......

----------


## gtogias

για τους λάτρεις του πλοίου μια αναχώρηση του πλοίου από την Πάρο το 1983:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...ll/limit/last7

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε gtogias είναι εκπληκτικά τα όσα ανέβασες. Εκπληκτικά. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι και για αυτούς που δεν είναι μέλη του shipnostalgia για να δουν το βιντεάκι;

Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε gtogias είναι εκπληκτικά τα όσα ανέβασες. Εκπληκτικά. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι και για αυτούς που δεν είναι μέλη του shipnostalgia για να δουν το βιντεάκι;
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε


Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την παρανόηση. Δεν είναι video, φωτογραφία είναι. 

Χωρίς να έχω την παραμικρή διάθεση να το διαφημίσω, ο συγκεκριμένες ιστότοπος δεν είναι επί πληρωμή, μια εγγραφή μόνο χρειάζεται.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλε gtogias είναι εκπληκτικά τα όσα ανέβασες. Εκπληκτικά. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι και για αυτούς που δεν είναι μέλη του shipnostalgia για να δουν το βιντεάκι;
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε


Τα πλοια της ναξιακης ειχαν μια πολυ ωραια και μερακληδικη λεπτομερια.Ειχαν τις εσοχες των παραθυρων βαμενες ασπρες που εκανε αντιθεση με το πορτοκαλι σκαρι

----------


## Νάξος

Η λεπτομέρεια κάνει τη διαφορά φίλε Μπεν! Σχολιάζοντας τη φωτογραφία που αλίευσε ο φίλος μας ο gtogias ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω ότι η«κορνίζα» του καταπέλτη είναι λευκή, κάτι που κάνει το συγκεκριμένο ντοκουμέντο εξόχως ιστορικό.Βεβαίως, στα φουγάρα του πλοίου υπάρχουν τα ανάγλυφα της Νάξου και όχι της Πάρου, όπως αναφέρει το μέλος του shipsnostalgia που την ανέβασε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι βεβαια μονο την ναξο ειχαν σινιαλο και τα δυο πλοια ειναι πολυ γνωστο.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μετά αυτό το βίντεο όπου υπάρχουν κάποια καρέ του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ στην Τήνο ας πάμε το ημερολόγιο στις 26 Φεβρουαρίου 1972 όπου στα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος γινόταν η καθέλκυση του.

Δείτε το σχετικό βίντεο στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΟΑ.

fivos launch.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τρόμερό!!!!!!!!!!!!! Να'σαι καλά Ελληνίς.....χρόνια πολλά!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .Δείτε το σχετικό βίντεο στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΟΑ.


Ο φιλος μου _rocinante_ επεδειξε το *Φοιβος* στις σκηνες αυτου του φιλμ


*Η Τήνος τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο 1973*

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από πλοίο που φτάνει στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Κόσμος συγκεντρωμένος στο λιμάνι υποδέχεται το πλοίο *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ*. Γυναίκες και παιδιά, προχωρώντας με τα γόνατα, κατευθύνονται προς τον Ιερό Ναό Ευαγγελίστριας Τήνου όπου εορτάζεται η Κοίμηση της Θεοτόκου, στον προαύλιο χώρο του οποίου βρίσκεται πλήθος κόσμου. ¶ντρες και γυναίκες που κρατούν λαμπάδες, προ της εισόδου του Ναού. Πολεμικά αεροπλάνα πετούν σε σχηματισμό. Ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών επιβαίνων σε πλοίο, στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Τήνου, ρίπτει στέφανο στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε το καταδρομικό πλοίο «Έλλη» από ιταλικό υποβρύχιο, τον δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1940. Ο Διοικητής του Πολεμικού Στόλου υποναύαρχος Καλογερόπουλος ρίπτει στέφανο. 

Aπό τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2148&thid=6053


*Φοιβος

*Phivos1.jpgPhivos2.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Το Πάρος συγκρινόμενο με τα άλλα πλοία της εποχής του που φαίνονται στο φιλμάκι είναι δεκαετίες μπροστά. Πολλή καλή δουλειά Ελληνίς και Νικόλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O αφηγητης ειναι ο γνωστος και παλαιος δημοσιογραφος Γιωργος Κοντωνης

----------


## senlac

> Και μια φωτογραφία του 1988 στα Λεμονάδικα.
> 
> paros.jpg


Και στο βάθος το Αγ.Γαλήνη....

----------


## Νάξος

> Θυμάμαι μία ιστορία που ανέφερε ότι μπάταρε κατα την καθέλκυση του, είναι αλήθεια?


Είναι προφανές από το φιλμάκι της καθέλκυσης που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας Ελληνίς ότι η καθέλκυση του πλοίου έγινε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Παραθέτω επίσης σύνδεσμο με φωτογραφία του Ιεράπετρα που ανέβασε πάλι ο Ellinis, όπου διακρίνεται ο Απόλλωνας και το Πάρος στα Λεμονάδικα.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...78&postcount=3

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Καταρχήν, καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους!!! Μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει να δώσει τις διαστάσεις του βάπορα. Έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα, αλλά δεν έχω προσέξει αν υπάρχουν κάπου. Προσπαθώ να το φτιάξω για το virtual sailor...

----------


## vinman

> Καταρχήν, καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους!!! Μπορεί όποιος γνωρίζει να δώσει τις διαστάσεις του βάπορα. Έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα, αλλά δεν έχω προσέξει αν υπάρχουν κάπου. Προσπαθώ να το φτιάξω για το virtual sailor...


*Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα!!
Η παρακάτω φώτο απο το φυλλάδιο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας ίσως σε βοηθήσει!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72682

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καπου εχω θαμενα τα σχεδια του.Ισως ετοιμαστει ενα μινι αφιερωμα με πολλες λεπτομερειες σε συνεργασια με τον φιλο TSS APOLLON

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Γιώργη μπορείς να τα δείς εδώ:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/fivos_1973.htm

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!!!

----------


## gtogias

Για του λάτρεις του πλοίου μια φωτό του από το 1983:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/216274

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παρος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

PAROS.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

¶λλη μία ιστορική φωτογραφία του πλοίου, στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ΑΝΕ Νάξου! Να υποθέσουμε ότι βρισκόμαστε λίγο πιο έξω από την Αττική κάπου αρχές δεκαετίας '80; Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε και 'σένα που μας προσφέρεις αυτήν την υπέροχη φωτογραφία καθώς και το Λέανδρο που στην κατάλληλη θέση (Ναϊάς ή Παναγία Τήνου :Wink:  και την κατάλληλη στιγμή πάτησε το μαγικό «κομβίον».

----------


## Haddock

Εύγε στους οικοδεσπότες που έχουν στήσει ένα πλούσιο τραπέζι με τις συλλεκτικές εικόνες. Αυτή η φωτογραφία μαρτυράει το «λαχάνιασμα» του άμοιρου σκαριού. Αυτό το βαποράκι αγκομαχούσε ακόμα και στις μπονάτσες με το δρομόμετρο να μη γράφει πάνω από 15 μίλια, άντε 16 κόμβους, έστω και με το στανιό. Ας όψεται η πετυχημένη αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από την ένδοξη ΑΝΕΝ...   Καλό και αγαπητό πλοίο, δε λέω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το συμπάθησα όπως τα υπόλοιπα της δεκαετίας του 1980. Ίσως επειδή οι τσιμινιέρες του ΠΑΡΟΣ δεν είχαν την ίδια χάρη με το ομόσταυλο πορτοκαλί θεριό.  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Από την μπροσούρα του 1976:

Chrysovalandou_1976.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο, να συμπεριλάβουμε και αυτό το όνομα στον τίτλο του θέματος;

----------


## Ellinis

Οκ, το πρόσθεσα. Η φωτο εδώ μου φαίνεται για ελληνικό ρετουσάρισμα, τι λέτε;

----------


## Haddock

Ωραία μεζεδάκια από τον Appia. Μια παρόμοια εκδοχή ανέβηκε τις προάλλες στο navi. Το Retousarismashop™ έκανε και πάλι το θαύμα του. Το χέρι του γραφίστα ήταν προφητικό με το χρώμα των λέμβων. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι στην ¶πω Ανατολή, οι σωστικές λέμβοι του ΝΑΞΟΣ θα είχαν την ίδια βαφή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο χρηστης JEAN BURLON απο το εξαιρετικο ναυτιλιακο site NAVI E ARMATORI του Eustacchio Patalano ανεβασε αυτο το αυτοκολητο απο την εποχη της cross ferry

jeanburlon.JPG

----------


## gtogias

¶ρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε στον Οικονομικό Ταχυδρόμο στις 16 Μαρτίου 1972 με την ευκαιρία της καθέλκυσης του Φοίβος:

1972 03 16 Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος σελ 31.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Φωτογραφία στον τύπο της εποχής από την προσπάθεια διάσωσης του πλοίου μετά την απόπειρα δολιοφθοράς:

1996 11 04 Τα Νέα σελ 26.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχε δεχθει επιθεση ο βατσιμανης (watchman) απο αγνωστους , μπηκαν μεσα και ανοιξαν κατι βανες και το πλοιο γεμισε νερο.

----------


## Apostolos

Τον καημένο τον βατσιμάνι, δέν ήξερε τίποτε!!! Βρήκε το μπελά του!  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα μεγάλο εὖγε στὸν φίλο μας τὸν gtogias γιὰ τὰ πολύτιμα ἱστορικὰ στοιχεῖα ποὺ ἀνασύρει στὴν ἐπιφάνεια σχετικὰ μὲ τὸν βίο τοῦ Πάρος καὶ τὰ «ἀνδραγαθήματα» κάποιας ὁμάδας νταήδων ποὺ πῆγαν νὰ τὸ βουλιάξουν…Μέσα στοὺς νταῆδες φυσικὰ περιλαμβάνονται καὶ οἱ ἠθικοὶ αὐτουργοί, γιὰ νὰ μὴν ξεχνιώμαστε. Κι ὅμως τὸ  πλοῖο ἐπέζησε! Ἀναρωτιέμαι, ἂν τὸ πλοῖο βυθιζόταν θὰ ἔπαιρνε μαζύ του τὰ θύματα τῆς ἐπίθεσης αὐτῶν τῶν τραμπούκων;

----------


## Νάξος

Ὕστερα ἀπὸ τὴν ἀπάντηση στὸν σχετικὸ γρίφο, ἂς θυμηθοῦμε τὸ Πάρος στὰ πρῶτα του βήματα. Τότε ποὺ ἔκανε ταξείδια μεταξὺ Ἑλλάδας καὶ Ἰταλίας ὡς Χρυσοβαλάντου, σὲ ἐποχὲς ἐξόχως ἀθωότερες ἀπὸ τὴν σημερινή. Ἡ φωτογραφία αὐτὴ μοῦ θυμίζει μιὰν ἄλλη μὲ τὸ Νάξος ἐδῶ,
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=13

Ἐπειδὴ στὸν τελευταῖο σύνδεσμο γιὰ κάποιο λόγο ἔχει ἐξαφανιστεῖ ἡ φωτογραφία τοῦ Νάξος, τὴν ἀνεβάζω έδῶ γιὰ νὰ τὴν χαροῦμε. 1977, δύο πλοῖα σὲ δύο δαφορετικὰ λιμάνια καὶ διαδρομὲς ποὺ 2 χρόνια ἀργότερα χάραξαν κοινὴ πορεία. Ἡ πηγὴ καὶ τῶν δύο φωτογραφιῶν εἶναι τὸ flickr.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Ὕστερα ἀπὸ τὴν ἀπάντηση στὸν σχετικὸ γρίφο, ἂς θυμηθοῦμε τὸ Πάρος στὰ πρῶτα του βήματα. Τότε ποὺ ἔκανε ταξείδια μεταξὺ Ἑλλάδας καὶ Ἰταλίας ὡς Χρυσοβαλάντου, σὲ ἐποχὲς ἐξόχως ἀθωότερες ἀπὸ τὴν σημερινή. Ἡ φωτογραφία αὐτὴ μοῦ θυμίζει μιὰν ἄλλη μὲ τὸ Νάξος ἐδῶ,
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=13
> 
> Ἐπειδὴ στὸν τελευταῖο σύνδεσμο γιὰ κάποιο λόγο ἔχει ἐξαφανιστεῖ ἡ φωτογραφία τοῦ Νάξος, τὴν ἀνεβάζω έδῶ γιὰ νὰ τὴν χαροῦμε. 1977, δύο πλοῖα σὲ δύο δαφορετικὰ λιμάνια καὶ διαδρομὲς ποὺ 2 χρόνια ἀργότερα χάραξαν κοινὴ πορεία. Ἡ πηγὴ καὶ τῶν δύο φωτογραφιῶν εἶναι τὸ flickr.


Έχουν χαθεί πολλές φωτό από πολλά θέματα και αυτό οφείλετε στην μεταφορά του site σε άλλο server  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὸ πατριώτη δὲν μᾶς πτοεῖ. Ἐξάλλου ἡ μητέρα τῆς γνώσης εἶναι ἡ ἐπανάληψη!

----------


## nikolas200

Απλά φοβερές φίλε ΝΑΞΟΣ. Μας θύμησαν τα νιάτα μας

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νικόλα βλέποντας ὅτι δηλώνεις «Φολέγανδρο» μήπως θυμᾶσαι ἂν τὰ Πάρος καὶ Νάξος προσέγγισαν ποτὲ τὸ λιμάνι τοῦ πανέμορφου νησιοῦ τῆς Φολεγάνδρου;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Naxos, επί _ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑΣ_ το _"Πάρος"_ και το _"Νάξος"_ δεν άφησαν λιμάνι των Κυκλάδων που να μην μπήκαν.
Και Φολέγανδρο και Σχοινούσα και Δονούσα και Ηρακλειά.

Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες που εξαφανίσθηκαν, ελέω τεχνολογικού προβλήματος, σιγά-σιγά θα τις ξαναανεβάσουμε ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικα ολα αυτα που μας λες φιλε ROI BAUDOIN και συμπληρωνο βαζοντας μια σπανια φωτογραφια του πλοιου που ειχα τραβηξει το 1999



negative (241).jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Ἔχω κάποιες ἐπιφυλάξεις Ἀντώναρε γιὰ τὴν Φολέγανδρο καὶ τὴν Σίκινο. Τὶς μικρὲς Κυκλάδες (Φῶκλαντζ) τὶς ἐπισκέπτονταν τακτικὰ καὶ τὰ δύο πλοῖα καὶ μάλιστα ἀπὸ τὴν ἐποχὴ τῆς ΑΝΕ Νάξου.Ἴσως τὸ Πάρος νὰ ἔπιασε Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο καὶ Ἀνάφη· τὸ Νάξος μᾶλλον ὄχι. Εκτὸς ἂν ἔκανε κάποιο ἔκτακτο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Νάξος

Τώρα μόλις εἶδα τὴν φωτογραφία τοῦ Ben. Λίγα χρόνια πρὶν τὸ πρόωρο τέλος τὸ βαπόρι σάπιζε ἀδίκως στὴ Σαλαμίνα. Μελαγχολικὸ στιγμιότυπο τὸ ὁποῖο εἶναι κομμάτι ἀπὸ τὴν πολυτάραχη ἱστορία τοῦ πλοίου. Μπὲν σὲ εὐχαριστοῦμε!

----------


## Ellinis

Στην _Ελευθεροτυπία_ της 4ης Νοεμβρίου 1996, γίνεται αναφορά στο παρολίγο ναυάγιο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ στα Αμπελάκια.

Αντιγράφω ένα χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα:



> "Προχτές στις 3.30 τα ξημερώματα, δύο άγνωστοι άνδρες έκαναν ρεσάλτο στο πλοίο όπου βρίσκονταν 3 φύλακες....
> Σύμφωνα με επίσημη ανακοίνση του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, οι δύο άγνωστοι, με την απειλή όπλων, ακινητοποίησαν τους 3 φύλακες. Αφού τους πέρασαν χειροπέδες τους οδήγησαν στο αλιευτικό "Ζεβίλα" όπου τους έδεσαν σε σταθερό σημείο. Στη σύνεχεια κατέβηκαν στο μηχανοστάστιο του "Παναγία Παξών", άνοιξαν τις βάνες εισαγωγής υδάτων και έσπευσαν να εξαφανιστούν".


Το λιμενικό τμήμα ενημερώθηκε 3 ωρες αργότερα, από ανώνυμο τηλεφώνημα όπου προειδοποιούσε για βόβμα στο πλοίο. Όταν έφθασαν εκεί, βρήκαν το πλοίο με κλίση 15 μοιρών αλλά κατάφεραν να το σταθεροποιήσουν.
Και η σχετική φωτο:

paxon5.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Χρυσοβαλαντου...στην Κερκυρα το καλοκαιρι του 1978 στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε ακομη τα F/B Αππια και Εγνατια_

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Chrysovalandu  Corfu  1978 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο ἡ φωτογραφία διεκδικεῖ σίγουρα δάφνες ἱστορικῆς ἀξίας. Ἂν καὶ τὸ πλοῖο ἔμεινε στὴν συνείδηση τοῦ κόσμου ὡς Πάρος, ὑπάρχει ἕνα ἑφτάχρονο κομμάτι τῆς ἱστορίας του ὅπου ταξείδεψε ὡς Φοῖβος καὶ Χρυσοβαλάντου. Γι' αὐτὸ τὸ κομμάτι οἱ γνώσεις μας εἶναι μᾶλλον περιορισμένες. Ἡ φωτογραφία αὐτὴ ἔρχεται νὰ ξορκίσῃ τὴν λήθη, ὅπως θἄλεγε ὁ μέγας Antoine. Εἶναι ἀπὸ τὶς ἐλάχιστες ποὺ ἀπεικονίζουν τὸ βαπόρι μὲ 6 σωσίβιες λέμβους. Ἐπὶ ΑΝΕ Νάξου οἱ δύο πρυμνιὲς λέμβοι ἀφαιρέθηκαν. Τὰ διακριτικὰ τῆς ΑΝΕ Νάξου θεωρῶ ὅτι ταίριαζαν γάντι στὴν γεωμετρία τοῦ πλοίου (χρῶμα, σχέδιο βαφῆς καὶ διακριτικὰ τῆς τσιμινιέρας), ἀλλὰ θὰ μ' ἄρεσε καλλίτερα νὰ ἔμεναν ἐκεῖνες οἱ δύο λέμβοι στὴν θέση τους. Προφανῶς στὴν θέση τους -ἢ μᾶλλον παραδίπλα- τοποθέτησαν βαρελάκια, ἀλλὰ οἱ σωσίβιες λέμβοι σ' ἕνα ἐπιβατηγὸ πλοῖο μοῦ φαίνονται σὰν τὸν ἁλατοπίπερο στὸ φαγητό. Ὅπως καὶ νἄχῃ, ἡ φωτογραφία εἶναι ὑπέροχη καὶ σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε φίλε. Ἄψογος!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο του ομορφου αλλα προβληματικου σκαριου, απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το αδίκησαν πάρα πολύ οι μηχανές του. Έπρεπε να τις είχαν αλλάξει.....ίσως να είχε καλύτερη τύχη.......

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα κέρασμα γιὰ τὰ Χρόνια Πολλὰ σὲ ὅλους τοὺς Νικολῆδες! Χρόνια Πολλὰ παιδιά, μὲ ὑγεία, χαρά!

© Alan Richardson
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...zakros/cat/532

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Απαστράπτον το βαποράκι μας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν Παναγία Παξών όταν είχε πάει Aliaga για διάλυση.
Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San που μου την έστειλε και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLON, polykas, Giwrgos1980, CORFU, Appia_1978, Νάξος, Ellinis, ROI BAUDOIN και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  


PANAGIA PAXON____.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφο βαπορι αλλα σουπερ προβληματικο.Τελευταια φορα ταξιδεψε το 1996 με παρα πολλες βλαβες

----------


## Ellinis

Ακόμη και στο διαλυτήριο κρατούσε κάτι από την αρχική του λάμψη...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να'σαι καλά Παντέλο........άτυχο πολύ το βαπόρι.....αδικήθηκε από τις μηχανές του......

----------


## Νάξος

> Ακόμη και στο διαλυτήριο κρατούσε κάτι από την αρχική του λάμψη...


Φίλε Ἑλληνὶς συμφωνῶ ἀπόλυτα μαζύ σου. Ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ ἀνέβασε ὁ Παντελῆς ἀναδεικνύει τὴν ἀρχοντιὰ ποὺ εἶχε αὐτὸ τὸ βαπόρι καὶ ποὺ τὴν κράτησε μὅλες τὶς ἀτυχίες ἴσαμε τὸ τέλος του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Παρος...εν πλω...το ομορφο Ελληνικο σκαρι   με  το σινιαλο της Arkadia Lines_
_ Φωτογραφια despo_
_Paros - despo.jpg_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON & _despo για την ωραία φωτο._

----------


## Rocinante

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Φοίβου στο λιμάνι της Νάξου το καλοκαίρι του 1973. Τη μέρα εκείνη οι κάτοικοι θα αντίκριζαν για πρώτη φορά τον νέο παίκτη της γραμμής...
1973-08 (7).jpg 1973-08 (8).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σούπερ σπάνιες φωτογραφίες! Με τα σινιάλα του Λάλη δεν πρέπει να το έχω δει σε πάνω από 5-6 φωτο.

----------


## leo85

ΠΑΡΟΣ κάπου '78 με '80 στην Πάρο.

ΠΑΡΟΣ  1979.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα δρομολογια των *Παρος* και *Ναξος* απο το_ ΒΗΜΑ_ της 13ης Ιουλιου 1982.

19820713 Naxos Vima.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Leo85, τὸ Πάρος ἀγοράστηκε ἀπὸ τὴν ΑΝΕ Νάξου τὸν Αὔγουστὸ τοῦ 1979 καὶ δρομολογήθηκε τὸν Σεπτέμβριο τοῦ ἰδίου ἔτους. Ἂν θυμᾶσαι ποιὰν ἐποχὴν τραβήχτηκε ἡ φωτογραφία, πιθανότατα νὰ θυμηθῇς καὶ τὸ ἔτος. Τὰ γράμματα στὸ πέτσωμα τῆς πλώρης καὶ τῆς πρύμνης (πλαϊνὰ) τοῦ πλοίου ἔγιναν ἀπὸ λευκὰ γαλανά κάπου τὸ 1982-1983, ἀκολουθώντας τὴν χρωματικὴ συνέπεια τοῦ Νάξος ποὺ ἦταν ἡ ναυαρχίδα τῆς ΑΝΕΝ. Τὰ γράμματα στὴν πρύμνη τοῦ πλοίου ἐπάνω ἀκριβῶς ἀπὸ τὸν καταπέλτη ἐκείνην τὴν περίοδο ἦταν γαλάζια σὲ μιὰ λευκὴ λωρίδα. Ἀργότερα, ἡ λωρίδα βάφτηκε πορτοκαλιὰ καὶ ἡ λέξη «Πάρος» στὸ ὑπέρθυρο τοῦ κεντρικοῦ καταπέλτου παρέμεινε γαλάζια, ὅπως ὅλα τὰ ὑπόλοιπα σινιάλα. Τὸ «Πάρος» στὸ ὑπέρθυρο ἦταν χαραγμένο στὴν ἑλληνικὴ ἐκδοχὴ τῆς γραμματοσειρᾶς Jackson, ἐνῶ τῆς πλώρης κατὰ τὴν γραμματοσειρὰ Jackson ὅπως ἔχει ἀναφερθεῖ σὲ σχετικὸ μήνυμα στὸ νῆμα τοῦ Νάξος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IOANNIS EXPRESS στην ντανα της ARKADIA LINES στην ελευσινα το 1996 τον μαιο λιγο πριν αγοραστει απο τον Γεωργιο βεντουρη,τον εξαδελφο.

123 (23).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γεία σου Κώστα με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PAROS.jpgparos at piraeus 1980.jpgΣτην 1η διακρίνεται μέρος της πλώρης του ΝΑΪΑΣ. Στην 2η είναι λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει με την ΑΝΕ ΝΑΞΟΥ.

----------


## Νάξος

Βίκτωρ εἶσαι γιγαντιαῖος!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> PAROS.jpgparos at piraeus 1980.jpgΣτην 1η διακρίνεται μέρος της πλώρης του ΝΑΪΑΣ. Στην 2η είναι λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει με την ΑΝΕ ΝΑΞΟΥ.


....Καμιά φορά, είναι κάτι λεπτομέρειες , άσχετες με το θέμα μιας φώτο, που, αφενός,  προδίδουν τον αυθορμητισμό του φωτογράφου, και, αφετέρου, μας βάζουν πιο πολύ στο πνέυμα της εποχής.... Παρατηρήστε στη δεύτερη από αυτές τις υπέροχες απεικονίσεις, στην άκρη δεξία, ένα πολύ όμορφο αυτοκίνητο που διακρίνεται: Μια πανεμορφή πράσινη Mercedes w114 ή 115, μοντέλο κάποιας χρονιάς μεταξύ 1968 και 1973, με κινητήρα από 2000 έως 2800 κ. εκ., αφού δεν είναι ευανάγνωστα  τα ασημί νούμερα στην πόρτα του πορτ μπαγκάζ που διακρίνονται, και μπορεί να γράφουν 200, 220, 230, 250 ή 280....
  Επίσης, παρατηρούμε ότι το αυτοκίνητο είναι σταθμευμένο σύριζα, σχεδόν στο χείλος του ντόκου, και η κυρία οδηγός έχει ανοίξει την πόρτα και έχει σκύψει  προς  τα κάτω .....

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά μοναδικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατα την γνωμη μου απο θεμα αισθητικης στα 5 πιο ομορφα ελληνικα φερυ, απο τα αλλα μαλλον ειχε θεματακια

----------


## Νάξος

Συμφωνῶ φίλε Κώστα, πιστεύω ὅτι τὸ βαπόρι ἀδικήθηκε παράφορα ἀπὸ τὶς μηχανές του. Σὲ πολλοὺς δὲν ἄρεσε ἐπίσης ἡ ἐσωτερική του διαρρύθμιση, ἀλλὰ σὲ αὐτὸ δὲν φταίει τὸ πλοῖο τὸ ὁποῖο μελετήθηκε γιὰ ἄλλην γραμμὴ ἀπὸ τοὺς ναυπηγούς του. Φίλε Γλάρε, παρετήρησα κι ἐγὼ τὸ σταθμευμένο αὐτοκίνητο στὴν ἄκρη τοῦ προβλήτα, ἀλλὰ αὐτὸ ποὺ δὲν μπόρεσα νὰ διακρίνω ἦταν το φύλο τοῦ/τῆς ὁδηγοῦ. Ἐπίσης, ἐντύπωση μοῦ ἔκαναν οἱ πορτοκαλὶ ὁλοκαίνουριοι κάβοι τοῦ πλοίου στὴν πρύμνη ποὺ ταιριάζαν μὲ τὸ κοστουμάκι τοῦ βάπορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρ εἶσαι γιγαντιαῖος!


Kαλημέρα φίλε Νάξος με το πολυτονικό σου.Περίμενα ότι θα αντιδράσεις κάπως έτσι!
Αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις μιά διόρθωση είναι "η προβλήτα" κ όχι "ο προβλήτας" όπως κακώς λέγεται κ από ΜΜΕ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ....Καμιά φορά, είναι κάτι λεπτομέρειες , άσχετες με το θέμα μιας φώτο, που, αφενός, προδίδουν τον αυθορμητισμό του φωτογράφου, και, αφετέρου, μας βάζουν πιο πολύ στο πνέυμα της εποχής.... Παρατηρήστε στη δεύτερη από αυτές τις υπέροχες απεικονίσεις, στην άκρη δεξία, ένα πολύ όμορφο αυτοκίνητο που διακρίνεται: Μια πανεμορφή πράσινη Mercedes w114 ή 115, μοντέλο κάποιας χρονιάς μεταξύ 1968 και 1973, με κινητήρα από 2000 έως 2800 κ. εκ., αφού δεν είναι ευανάγνωστα τα ασημί νούμερα στην πόρτα του πορτ μπαγκάζ που διακρίνονται, και μπορεί να γράφουν 200, 220, 230, 250 ή 280....
> Επίσης, παρατηρούμε ότι το αυτοκίνητο είναι σταθμευμένο σύριζα, σχεδόν στο χείλος του ντόκου, και η κυρία οδηγός έχει ανοίξει την πόρτα και έχει σκύψει προς τα κάτω .....


Κάθε φωτογραφία ή κ πλάνα από ταινίες έχουν πολλές "αναγνώσεις" όπως εδώ από φίλους του αυτοκινήτου σαν κ εσένα.Η συγκεκριμένη κυρία μήπως ήθελε να ψαρέψει κιόλας;

----------


## sylver23

> Kαλημέρα φίλε Νάξος με το πολυτονικό σου.Περίμενα ότι θα αντιδράσεις κάπως έτσι!
> Αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις μιά διόρθωση είναι "η προβλήτα" κ όχι "ο προβλήτας" όπως κακώς λέγεται κ από ΜΜΕ.


Δεν είναι απόλυτα λάθος απλά έχει επικρατήσει το θηλυκό γένος


Στην αρχαία Ελληνική, απ’ όπου ξεκίνησε, η λέξη _προβλής, προβλῆτος_ σήμαινε «προεξέχων, προβάλλων» και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως επίθετο με δύο γένη, αρσενικό (_ὁ προβλής_) και θηλυκό (_ἡ προβλής_): ως θηλυκό σε χρήσεις όπως _προβλῆτες ἀκταί, προβλῆτες στῆλαι_, προβλής ἔπαλξις και ώς αρσενικό σε χρήσεις όπως _προβλῆτες ὀδόντες, προβλῆτες πύργοι, προβλῆτες λίθοι_.  Παλαιότερη και συχνότερη φαίνεται ότι ήταν η χρήση τού θηλυκού γένους  (απαντά ήδη στον Όμηρο). Κυρίως από τη συνεκφορά με τη λέξη _ακτή (προβλής ἀκτή)_ επικράτησε τελικά το θηλυκό γένος τής λέξης στη νεότερη χρήση της ως ουσιαστικού. Έτσι, σήμερα λέμε _η προβλήτα_.
Μπαμπινιώτης

----------


## Νάξος

Ἂν καὶ ἡ συζήτησις ἀπὸ καραβολατρικὴ τείνει νὰ γίνῃ γλωσσική, ἐκτιμῶ πὼς πρέπει νὰ τοποθετηθῶ. Θεωρῶ κατ' ἀρχὴν ὅτι οἱ διαχωρισμοὶ τοῦ τύπου «ἀρχαία», «καθαρεύουσα» καὶ «δημοτική» ἑλληνικὴ γλώσσα ἔχουν καταστρέψει τὴν ἴδια τὴν σπουδὴ τὴν ἑλληνικῆς γλώσσας (ἢ μᾶλλον γλώσσης). Δυστυχῶς, ἡ ἐκδοχὴ τῆς «δημοτικῆς» ποὺ ἐπικράτησε τὸ 1981 (δείγματα γραφῆς τοῦ 1976) ἦταν ἀπαράδεκτη καὶ ἡ χείριστη δυνατή. Θὰ μπορούσαμε ἀντὶ αὐτοῦ τοῦ αἴσχους νὰ εἴχαμε μία -κυριολεκτικῶς- ἀρχοντοδημοτική. Δὲν εἶναι μόνο τὰ πνεύματα καὶ οἱ τόνοι τὰ θύματα, οἱ πολιτικοὶ δολοφόνησαν τὴν ὑποτακτική, τὰ ἀπαρέμφατα, τὶς μετοχές καὶ ἄλλα πολλά. Ἡ γραμματικὴ τοῦ Τριανταφυλλίδου ποὺ χρησιμοποιοῦν τὰ ἑλληνόπουλα ἀπὸ τὸ 1981 εἶναι ὅ,τι χειρότερο ἔχει γραφτεῖ σὲ ἐπίπεδο γραμματικῆς, σκέτος «γλωσσικὸς Λεπά». Συγκρίνεται μόνο μὲ τὰ ἀντίστοιχα «ἐπιτεύγματα»-ἀποκυήματα τοῦ μεταμοντέρνου «ἐκπαιδευτικοῦ» συστήματος τῶν Γιαννάκου-Ρεπούση-Δραγώνα καὶ λοιπῶν ἀριστεροδεξιῶν δολοφόνων (γιὰ νὰ μὴν τοὺς χαρακτηρίσῳ ἀλλιῶς καὶ φάω φραγὴ) τῆς γλώσσας. Θὰ μποροῦσε νὰ χρησιμοποιηθῇ ἡ γραμματικὴ τῆς «δημοτικῆς» τοῦ ἰδίου τοῦ Τριανταφυλλίδου τοῦ ἔτους 1941 ἢ ἀκόμη καλλίτερα ἡ γραμματικὴ τοῦ τεραστίου Ἀγαπητοῦ Τσοπανάκη. Ἀναφορικῶς μὲ τὴν ἴδια τὴν λέξη, τὸ πλέον ἁρμόδιο λεξικὸν εἶναι αὐτὸ τοῦ Δημητράκου (κυκλοφόρησε σὲ 16τομη καὶ 9τομη ἔκδοση). Πρόκειται γιὰ μνημειῶδες ἔργο τὸ ὁποῖον τιτλοφορεῖται ὡς «Μέγα Λεξικὸν Ὅλης τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Γλώσσης» τὸ ὁποῖο ἔχω τὴν σπάνιαν τύχη νὰ κατέχῳ καὶ σὲ ἔντυπο καὶ σὲ ἠλεκτρονικὴ μορφή. Ἀσφαλῶς, «ὁ προβλὴς» (προβλήτας) εἶναι σωστό, εἶτε ἡ λέξις αὐτὴ θεωρηθεῖ ὡς οὐσιαστικὸ εἴτε ὡς ἐπίθετο. Ὁ/ἡ προβλής, παρότι α΄ κλίσεως, βρίσκεται σὲ πλήρη ἀντιστοιχία μὲ λέξεις ὅπως ὁ/ἡ διαγώνιος, ὁ/ἡ παράγωγος καὶ ἄλλα δευτερόκλιτα. Λχ σὲ σωστὰ ἑλληνικὰ, οἱ παράγωγοι (καὶ ὄχι παράγωγες) συναρτήσεις. Στὴν γλώσσα τῶν μηχανικῶν (ναυπηγῶν, πολιτικῶν) καὶ γενικῶς τοῦ ἀκαδημαϊκοῦ χώρου θὰ ἔλεγα ὅτι ἐπικρατεῖ -καὶ μάλιστα ὀρθῶς- ὁ προβλήτας. Τώρα, τὸ τί ἰσχύει στὰ κανάλια ἐπίτρεψατέ μου νὰ μὴν τὸ γνωρίζῳ μὲ ἀκρίβεια, ἀφοῦ ἡ τηλεόρασις ἔχει φάει σοῦτ ἀπὸ τὴν ζωή μου ἐδῶ καὶ 15 ἔτη. Ὡς συνημμένο ἀνεβάζω τὸ σχετικὸ λῆμμα ἀπὸ τὸ λεξικὸ τοῦ Δημητράκου. Μπορεῖ νὰ ξεφύγαμε λιγάκι, ἀλλὰ ἡ γλώσσα μας μαζὺ μὲ τὴν ναυτιλία εἶναι ἡ ἐθνική μας ὑπερηφάνεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Nάξος,επειδή βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος , επιγραμματικά αναφέρω ότι θηλυκό το έχουν το δίτομο λεξικό της "Πρωίας" (Δημητράκου) δλδ ουσιαστικά ό,τι λέει κ το δικό σου όπως κ η "Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια" του Δρανδάκη.Αλλά είναι κ αυτό που παραθέτει ο φίλος Sylver23 από τον Μπαμπινιώτη, "προβλήτες ακταί".
Παλαιότερα το άκουγα αποκλειστικά  θηλυκό.Αλλά με το μπάχαλο που έχει επικρατήσει στην γλώσσα από το 1981 κ εδώ με την καθιέρωση μιάς στρεβλής δημοτικής,άρχισε να διαδίδεται με αυξανόμενο ρυθμό το αρσενικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να κλέισουμε την παρένθεση εκτός θέματος (οφτόπικ σ) Και τα δύο σωστά είναι. Αν δείτε στο Λεξικό Της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής:

*προβλήτα* η [provl&#237;ta] Ο25 *:*   στενόμακρο τμήμα ξηράς, φυσικό ή τεχνητό, που εισχωρεί στη θάλασσα (σε  λίμνη ή σε ποταμό) και διευκολύνει κυρίως το πλεύρισμα των πλοίων· (πρβ.  _μόλος_): _Kατασκευάζεται νέα_ ~ _στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας._  [λόγ. < αρχ. _προβλής ἡ_ (& _ὁ_) αιτ. _-ῆτα_ (ελνστ.: και για τεχνητό)] 
*προβλήτας* ο [provl&#237;tas] Ο3 *:*  (σπάν.) η προβλήτα.  [λόγ. < αρχ. _προβλής ὁ_ (&_ ἡ_) αιτ. _-ῆτα_ (ελνστ.: και για τεχνητό)] 

Το ίδιο λέει και ο Μπαμπινιώτης *εδώ*

Δηλαδή στα αρχαία ελληνικά υπήρχαν και οι δύο τύποι και ο αρσενικός και ο θηλυκός. 
Υποθέτω ότι επειδή ο αρσενικός τύπος χρησιμοποιήθηκε στα αρχαία για τις τεχνητές κατασκευές κάποιος στη βιβλιογραφία άρχισε να γράφει ο προβλήτας για να ξεχωρίσει από τις φυσικές προβλήτες, αν και υπάρχουν τεχνικά κείμενα που χρησιμοποιούν τον θηλυκό τύπο. 

Η γλώσσα εξελίσεται και αλλάζει, δε μένει στάσιμη, οι αρχαίοι έλεγαν "η ψύλλα" εμείς λέμε "ο ψύλλος" δηλαδή μέσα στους αιώνες άλλαξε γένος η λέξη. Οπότε και τα δύο σωστά είναι και χρησιμοποιούνται και τα δύο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχω δει ακόμα και προπολέμικά κέιμενα είτε με τον ένα τύπο έιτε με τον άλλο.

----------


## Νάξος

Καλὰ ὅλα αὐτὰ ἀλλὰ κυκλοφοροῦν φῆμες πὼς ὁ Βἱκτωρ ἔχει φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα στὸ σεντούκι του καὶ τὶς κρύβει γιὰ μελλοντικὸ τρομοκρατικὸ χτύπημα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Καλὰ ὅλα αὐτὰ ἀλλὰ κυκλοφοροῦν φῆμες πὼς ὁ Βἱκτωρ ἔχει φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα στὸ σεντούκι του καὶ τὶς κρύβει γιὰ μελλοντικὸ τρομοκρατικὸ χτύπημα.



συμφωνω....ακομα και εγω που δεν τα εζησα τα πλοια αυτα..και χαζευω..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλὰ ὅλα αὐτὰ ἀλλὰ κυκλοφοροῦν φῆμες πὼς ὁ Βἱκτωρ ἔχει φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα στὸ σεντούκι του καὶ τὶς κρύβει γιὰ μελλοντικὸ τρομοκρατικὸ χτύπημα.


Toυ βάπορα δεν θυμάμαι γιατί σε κάποια ντιβάνια κ ντουλάπες γίνεται χαμός. Θα δούμε,ανάλογα με την πρόοδο των ανασκαφών...ούτε ο Ανδρόνικος στην Βεργίνα να ήμουνα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλὰ ὅλα αὐτὰ ἀλλὰ κυκλοφοροῦν φῆμες πὼς ὁ Βἱκτωρ ἔχει φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα στὸ σεντούκι του καὶ τὶς κρύβει γιὰ μελλοντικὸ τρομοκρατικὸ χτύπημα.


_ Πιστευω οτι αργα η γρηγορα οι φημες θα επαληθευθουν, τα σεντουκια του φιλου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  σιγουρα κρυβουν εκπληξεις!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> Κάθε φωτογραφία ή κ πλάνα από ταινίες έχουν πολλές "αναγνώσεις" όπως εδώ από φίλους του αυτοκινήτου σαν κ εσένα.Η συγκεκριμένη κυρία μήπως ήθελε να ψαρέψει κιόλας;


Μου φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για κύριο κι όχι για κυρία γιατί βλέπω κοντό μαλλί,τα αυτιά δεν σκεπάζονται από τα μαλλιά...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μου φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για κύριο κι όχι για κυρία γιατί βλέπω κοντό μαλλί,τα αυτιά δεν σκεπάζονται από τα μαλλιά...



Μπορεί να είναι και κύριος...   Απλά, όταν "άνοιξα" τη φωτο σε i-pad, που μου επέτρεπε να κάνω απεριόριστη μεγένθυνση (γιατί σε άλλα PC δεν μπορώ), πρόσεξα ότι κάτι γυαλίζει στο ύψος  του αυτιού, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να είναι και σκουλαρίκι...  Ως προς το μαλλί, ήταν εκείνα τα χρόνια της μόδας, στις μεσήλικες κυρίες,  και το σχετικά κοντό μαλλί, μαζεμένο ελαφρώς προς τα πάνω....
Εν πάση περιπτώσει......
Δεν ξέρω, βέβαια, εαν ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, που ανέβασε τη φωτο, ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα...

----------


## Νάξος

Πίσω ἀκριβῶς ἀπὸ τὴν Ἀρβανιτάκη: 1:45-2:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Prh...mbedded#at=137

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα θρυλικό πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία.
> Γεννήθηκε ως "Φοίβος" το 1973. Το 1976 πήρε το όνομα "Χρυσοβαλάντου" για δρομολόγια από Πάτρα για Ιταλία. ...........
> Χρυσοβαλάντου.jpg





> Η απόσταση Πειραιάς-Πάρος από φανάρι σε φανάρι είναι  95 μίλια, κατ' άλλους 94. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ένα βαπόρι από τα Λεμονάδικα  (σημείο που αράζανε συνήθως και τα δύο) θέλει ένα γεμάτο δεκάλεπτο για  να αμολάρει κάβους, να βιράρει άγκυρες, να μανουβράρει και να πάει  συντηρητικά μέχρι τα φανάρια στον Προλιμένα τότε σίγουρα θέλει άλλο ένα  δεκάλεπτο όταν προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Πάρου (ας πούμε πιο έξω από την  Σπίθα) για να κόψει, να μανουβράρει, να ρίξει κάβους και άγκυρα και να  κολώσει. Την καθαρή απόσταση αυτή, από τον Προλιμένα ίσαμε με τη μπούκα  της Πάρου, το Νάξος την έκανε κατά κανόνα σε 5 ώρες και 35 λεπτά. Το  Πάρος-Νάξος (16 ν.μ. απόσταση), από την Σπίθα ίσαμε το κόκκινο στη Νάξο  το έκανε στα 55 λεπτά. Συνήθως στη Νάξο έφτανε 3μμ όταν δεν είχε  καθυστέρηση. Θυμάμαι και ταξείδια που φτάναμε στη Νάξο 4μμ (γιατί  περιμέναμε μπόλικο στην Πάρο), θυμάμαι όμως και φορές που πιάναμε Πάρο  1:30. Γενικά η ταχύτητά του έπαιζε εκτός απροόπτου μεταξύ 17 και 17,5  ΚΝ. Υπήρξαν και φορές που το μπάνιζα να φτάνει στην Χώρα, 3 παρά 10...  Σ' ένα ταξείδι που έκανα από Πειραιά απ' ευθείας για Νάξο (108 ν.μ.) το  1991 μας πήρε 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά συνολικά.
> .............


Εδω μια μικρη ειδηση για το *Φοιβος* απο την _Φωνη_ Παρου της 12ης Απριλιου 1974.

19740412 Foivos Foni tis Parou.jpg19740412 Foivos Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τὸ Πάρος στὴν Παροικία τὸν Ἰούλιον τοῦ 1981. Τὰ λευκὰ πλαϊνὰ διακριτικὰ θὰ ἄλλαζαν χρῶμα λίγο ἀργότερα…
Πηγή: © Svein Torske (ἀπὸ τὸ Shipsnostalgia)

Πάρος.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Παλιό καρτ-ποστάλ με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΑΡΟΣ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1984 

_1984 PAROS-01.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

...Το Πάρος ως Παναγία Παξών από το Old ships...!!!
Panagia%20Paxon-01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...Το Πάρος ως Παναγία Παξών από το Old ships...!!!
> Panagia%20Paxon-01.jpg


 Πολύ ωραία φωτό!!

----------


## a.molos

Panagia Paxon Amphilochia.   1.jpgpanagia paxon r..jpgΤο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ στην Αμφιλοχία, τα χρόνια του αποτυχημένου εγχειρήματος σύνδεσης του λιμανιού με τα Ιόνια νησιά και την Ιταλία. Οι φωτογραφίες (δικές μου) έχουν ανέβει πάλι πριν απο πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμες λόγω  παλαιού προβλήματος του server.

----------


## BOBKING

> Panagia Paxon Amphilochia.   1.jpgpanagia paxon r..jpgΤο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ στην Αμφιλοχία, τα χρόνια του αποτυχημένου εγχειρήματος σύνδεσης του λιμανιού με τα Ιόνια νησιά και την Ιταλία. Οι φωτογραφίες (δικές μου) έχουν ανέβει πάλι πριν απο πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμες λόγω  παλαιού προβλήματος του server.


Εξαιρετικές φώτο δυστυχώς δεν είχα την τύχη να το ταξιδέψω αλλά πιστεύω ότι μαζί με το Νάξος ήταν από τα ομορφότερα πλοία που πέρασαν από τις Κυκλάδες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Panagia Paxon Amphilochia.   1.jpgpanagia paxon r..jpgΤο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ στην Αμφιλοχία, τα χρόνια του αποτυχημένου εγχειρήματος σύνδεσης του λιμανιού με τα Ιόνια νησιά και την Ιταλία. Οι φωτογραφίες (δικές μου) έχουν ανέβει πάλι πριν απο πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμες λόγω  παλαιού προβλήματος του server.


Ποτε εγινε αυτο και γιατι απετυχε;

----------


## a.molos

> Ποτε εγινε αυτο και γιατι απετυχε;


  Γύρω στα  1997-1998, εγινε η σύνδεση Αμφιλοχίας-Πρέβεζας-Παξών και Κέρκυρας με επέκταση προς Ιταλία, εφόσον θα υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον και κίνηση. Δυστυχώς όμως απέτυχε καθώς η επιλογή του λιμανιού ήταν άστοχη, τη στιγμή που Πάτρα και Ηγουμενίτσα είχαν ήδη παγιωθεί ως πύλες εισόδου-εξόδου απο -προς Ιταλία, ενώ η οδική πρόσβαση προς την Αμφιλοχία ήταν- και εξακολουθεί να είναι - προβληματική. Επιπλέον υπάρχει απόσταση μεγάλη μέχρι το πλοίο να βγεί στο ανοικτό πέλαγος, καθώς η πόλη βρίσκεται στο ανατολικό άκρο του Αμβρακικού. Κανείς λοιπόν δεν θα επέλεγε το δρομολόγιο αυτό, αφού θα προσέθετε επιπλέον χρόνο στο ταξίδι του. Τα 2-3 ταξίδια που έγιναν, είχαν ελάχιστους επιβάτες και  αυτοκίνητα, και κυρίως προέρχονταν απο την ευρύτερη περιοχή που ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν προς Παξούς και Κέρκυρα. Αν και η γραμμή είχε διαφημιστεί αρκετά, δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση. Ετσι γρήγορα το πλοίο σταμάτησε και οι ναυτικό έκαναν επίσχεση εργασίας καθώς παρέμεναν απληρωτοί. Στην Αμφιλοχία έμεινε για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα, μέχρι να μεταφέρει την δραστηριότητά της η εταιρεία ανατολικά. Η συνέχεια είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή.

----------


## BOBKING

> Ποτε εγινε αυτο και γιατι απετυχε;


Το 1996 όταν πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του Γεώργιου Βεντούρη ανέλαβε ένα δρομολόγιο που ήτανε από Αμφιλοχία μέσω Πρεβέζης Παξών και Ηγουμενίτσας προς Κέρκυρα αλλά τα έσοδα ήταν λίγα με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να παροπλιστεί στην Αμφιλοχία μετά Ελευσίνα (ντάνα) και σκράπ Αλιάγα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...Το Πάρος ως Παναγία Παξών από το Old ships...!!!
> Panagia%20Paxon-01.jpg


Nα γράφεις την πηγή photoships.co.uk, Old ships δεν λέει τίποτα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nicholas Peppas
> 
> 
> Ποτε εγινε αυτο και γιατι απετυχε;
> 
> 
> Το 1996 όταν πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του Γεώργιου Βεντούρη .... με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να παροπλιστεί στην Αμφιλοχία μετά Ελευσίνα (ντάνα) και σκράπ Αλιάγα


  Να σημειώσω ότι ανήκε στον Γ. Δ. Βεντουρη,  ξάδελφό του Γ. Κ. που έχει τη Ventouris Ferries.
Επισης δεν πήγε απευθείας στην Ελευσίνα αλλά όπως έγραψε ο φίλος a.molos δρομολογηθηκε στην άγονη από Αλεξανδρουπολη,  με πολλά παράπονα για τα οποία έχουμε ξαναγράψει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το 1996 όταν πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του Γεώργιου Βεντούρη ανέλαβε ένα δρομολόγιο που ήτανε από Αμφιλοχία μέσω Πρεβέζης Παξών και Ηγουμενίτσας προς Κέρκυρα αλλά τα έσοδα ήταν λίγα με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να παροπλιστεί στην Αμφιλοχία μετά Ελευσίνα (ντάνα) και σκράπ Αλιάγα


Δημήτρης Βεντούρης,μου φαίνεται ξάδελφός τους.Μετά έκανε κ ένα φεγγάρι άγονη στο ΒΑ Αιγαίο.
Τελευταία ήταν δεμένο στο Αμπελάκι όπου παρά την απαγόρευση απόπλου,την κοπάνησε κ πήγε γιά σκραπ.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επιβατηγό/Οχηματαγωγό ΠΑΡΟΣ: “Ένα πλοίο που έσωζε ζωές”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/istoria/istor...-esoze-zoes-2/ .

----------


## BOBKING

Μιας και θυμηθήκαμε το Νάξος ας θυμηθούμε και το Πάρος ένα ακόμη πανέμορφο σκαρί που έμεινε μια γλυκιά ανάμνηση και για πολλά χρόνια έμεινε στην σκιά του εξίσου πανέμορφου Νάξος...Για να δούμε την καθέλκυση του πλοίου ως Φοίβος. Μακάρι να βλέπαμε τέτοιες πλώρες και πάλι στον Πειραιά...!!! Χαρισμένη σε όλο το φόρουμ και φυσικά στον Dream Star Glaros 
77_FIVOS_Valakis.jpg 



http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org

----------


## Amorgos66

...και κατι αλιευμενο απο το facebook,
εναρμονισμενο με την Πρωτομαγια..!!
IMG_20180501_015042_341.jpg

----------

